# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  صندلی داغ هشتم با حضور : Mehdi.Mousavi

## Dr.Bronx

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس

مهمان هشتم صندلی داغ جناب آقای مهدی موسوی  انتخاب شدند .
اما ذکر چند نکته در اینجا ضروری هست

این تاپیک در راستای طرح هدفمند کردن بخش  گفتگوی  عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات ایجاد شده است .

1- این تاپیک از قوانین صندلی داغ و قوانین کلی سایت  و همچنین قوانین جدید تالار  گفتگوی  عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات پیروی می کند .

2- از این پس تاپیک های صندلی داغ با هدفی کاملا علمی به کار خود ادامه  میدهد .

در همین راستا از دوستان خواهشمندم فقط و فقط سوالات را درحیطه کاری آقای موسوی مطرح نمایند .

3- سوالات مطرح شده میبایست در رابطه با پست دوم این تاپیک باشند و از  سوالات متفرقه و نامربوط خودداری شود .

4- یکسری نکات در رابطه با قوانین هست که در این تاپیک بیشتر مورد استفاده  هست و دوستان حتما باید اونها رو مد نظر داشته باشند .

 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				هدف از ایجاد این موضوع انتقال تجربیات و آشنایی بیشتر میباشد. 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				در هر پست بیش از 10 سوال قرار ندهید. 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				از مطرح نمودن سوالهای تکراری ؛ بي معني و بي محتوي خودداری کنید. 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				میهمانان صندلی داغ در پاسخ دادن به تمامی یا بخشی از سوالات شرکت  کنندگان و یا سکوت در برابر آنها ، مخیر بوده و اجباری به پاسخ دادن به  تمامی سوالات مطروحه ندارند. 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				در پرسیدن سوال ، نهایت دقت و توجه را داشته باشید و از پرسیدن هر  سوالی که به شرکت کننده به نحوی توهین شود جدا خودداری کنید . 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				محدوده سوالات در حد هویت مجازی فرد پاسخ دهنده بوده و هیچ یک از سوال  کنندگان حق ندارند موارد خصوصی و موضوعات خانوادگی افراد را به میان کشیده و  یا عکس و هویت واقعی آنها را مطرح نمایند. 			 		 	 	 
 	نقل قول:
 	 	 		 			 				از ارسال سوالاتی که مسائل گذشته فرد (درسایت) را به چالش کشیده و موجب  ایجاد کدورت و اختلاف گردد خودداری شود و میهمانان صندلی داغ حق دارند که  به این نوع سوالات ، پاسخی ارسال نفرمایند. 			 		 	 	 
توجه داشته باشید که این تاپیک کاملا از قوانین  تالار پیروی میکند .


از این پس صندلی داغ با روشی جدید به کار خود ادامه میدهد و بحث ها کاملا  علمی و کاربردی بوده و فقط هدف در بالا بردن سطح علمی کاربران عزیز را دارد  .
پس لطفا فقط در هنگام ارسال پست دقت داشته باشید که :
1- سوالات در زمینه کاری مهمان صندلی داغ باشند 
2- سوالات کاملا جنبه علمی داشته باشند .
3- طبق قوانین سایت ، صندلی داغ ، و این تاپیک باشند .

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## Dr.Bronx

جناب آقای موسوی مدیر بخش های :



ASP  Classic, CSS ،  HTML و Web Design, JavaScript  و Framework های مبتنی بر آن, برنامه  نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework, توسعه  وب (Web Development), گفتگوی  فنی در زمینه فناوری های مایکروسافت

و ضمینه تخصص ایشان نیز :

C, C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎, MFC, Win32, COM, JavaScript, jQuery, Classic ASP, ASP.NET,  HTML, DHTML, SQL,

و ایشون طراح نرم افزار هستند .


تاریخ عضویت چهارشنبه 30 خرداد 1386


*سایت شخصی جناب آقای موسوی*


....

----------


## salehbagheri

سلام گرم به شما آقای موسوی

اینطور که پیداست شما عمده فعالیتتون بر روی Windows Programming هست! این عرصه رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید؟ چه از لحاظ درآمد، چه از لحاظ پیشرفت و گستردگی نسبت به Web Programming !

از بعضی از برنامه نویسان خبره شنیدم که میگن WebApp یک برنامه نویس جویای علم و پیشرفت رو ارضا نمی کنه و حتما باید به WinApp هم بپیونده! چرا که الان اکثر برنامه نویسان تنها Web Programming رو به خاطر ساده تر بودن انتخاب کردند و پیش میروند! نظر شما چیست؟

اوج برنامه نویسی رو در کجا و در چه چیزی یا چه زبانی دیدید؟

با تشکر

----------


## ricky22

سلام جناب موسوی :)
بنده همیشه پستهای شما رو دنبال می کنم و لذت می برم.

تکنولوژیهای مختلف رو چگونه یاد گرفتید؟به نظرتون شرط موفقیت در بازار کار IT در ایران چیست؟اقای موسوی ورزش می کنید؟اینده لینوکس رو در ایران چگونه می بینید؟کار فردی را ترجیح می دهید یا گروهی؟طی 30 سال زندگی کاری یک برنامه نویس از کجا باید به کجا برسه؟اقای موسوی برنامه نویس شدن شما چه تاثیری در احترام شما به Copy right داره؟اوج هیجان شما در مقابل کدام تکنولوژی هست؟چه قدر با WPF و SILVERLIGHT کار کردید؟ایا رفتن به سمت 2 تکنولوژی بالا یک امتیاز هست برای کار؟
خیلی ممنون که توجه نشون دادید :)
:X

----------


## amir-yeketaz

سلام ... 
خیلی مخلصیم استاد ( اون خاکه که زیر پاتونه ماییم که داره یه سلامی میرسونه :لبخند گشاده!: )

یه کم در مورد خودتون بگین ؟ 
آیا به برنامه نویسی از همان ابتدا خیلی علاقه داشتین ؟
آیا چیزی غیر از برنامه نویسی براتون اولویت نداشت؟
چه توصیه ای دارین که ما هم یه برنامه نویس خوب Net. بشیم ؟
Net. رو در "حال" و "آینده" چطوری ارزیابی میکنین؟

موفق باشید (اینو کلا گفتم چون میدونم که شما(آقای موسوی) آدم موفقی هستین!) و البته باز هم موفق باشید .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام و خسته نباشید...
راستش جا خوردم به این سرعت Hosna.Soft این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردن و بچه ها هم به این سرعت مطالب خودشون رو ارسال کردن... 




> سلام گرم به شما آقای موسوی اینطور که پیداست شما عمده فعالیتتون بر روی Windows Programming هست! این عرصه رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید؟ چه از لحاظ درآمد، چه از لحاظ پیشرفت و گستردگی نسبت به Web Programming! از بعضی از برنامه نویسان خبره شنیدم که میگن WebApp یک برنامه نویس جویای  علم و پیشرفت رو ارضا نمی کنه و حتما باید به WinApp هم بپیونده! چرا که  الان اکثر برنامه نویسان تنها Web Programming رو به خاطر ساده تر بودن  انتخاب کردند و پیش میروند! نظر شما چیست؟ اوج برنامه نویسی رو در کجا و در چه چیزی یا چه زبانی دیدید؟ با تشکر


سلام از بنده هستش.
بله. Platform مورد علاقه من Windows هستش. حقیقتش من زیاد موافق مقایسه این دو زمینه با همدیگه نیستم، چون هر کدوم تو دو مسیر جداگانه سیر میکنن (اگر چه، برخی اوقات همگرا هم هستن). Web Programming نیاز به دانش و ابزاری داره که Desktop Programming ممکنه با اون بیگانه باشه، اگر چه، هر چه پیش میریم این دو به همدیگه نزدیکتر میشن. دیگه امروزه کمتر برنامه ای رو پیدا میکنیم که بصورت Standalone روی ماشین نصب بشه و نیازی به برقراری ارتباط و رد و بدل کردن اطلاعات با دنیای بیرونی نداشته باشه. انواع و اقسام Mail Client ها، FTP Client ها، Scheduler ها و ... حتی IDE ی Visual Studio نیز با برقراری ارتباط با دنیای بیرونی، آخرین اخبار و اطلاعات رو در صفحه Startup خودش نشون میده و ... بنابراین نمیشه گفت که این دو، دو دنیای کاملا مجزا هستن.

من این صحبت رو کاملا قبول دارم که طراحی برنامه های Web نسبت به برنامه های Desktop بسیار ساده تر هستش و همین مساله باعث شده تا تعداد توسعه دهندگان بیشتری جذب این بخش بشن. اما حقیقتا از همین تعداد کثیر توسعه دهندگانی که در بخش وب فعالیت میکنن، تعداد کمی رو سراغ دارم که واقعا به مفاهیم تسلط داشته باشن و بدونن چیکار دارن میکنن. به بیان دیگه، میخوام بگم انتخاب یک حوزه کاری نسبتا ساده هرگز تضمینی برای موفقیت در اون حوزه قلمداد نمیشه. من فقط به همه همواره توصیه میکنم که یا کاری رو انجام ندن، یا اگر کاری انجام میدن، سعی کنن در اون کار شماره یک باشن. وقتی شما شماره یک باشید، اونوقت درآمد و ... نیز به سمت شما سرازیر میشه. مهم نیست در چه حوزه ای فعالیت میکنید، فقط مطمئن باشید که توی اون حوزه همواره به روز هستید و امروزتون، مثل دیروزتون نیست...

من اوج برنامه نویسی رو ابتدا در طراحی MFC (و طبیعتا C++‎) دیدم. وقتی به درون MFC رخنه کردم و متوجه شدم چقدر زیبا و بر اساس چه منطق قشنگی این Framework طراحی شده، حقیقتا لذت بدم (که منجر به نوشتن یک مقاله دو بخشی در این باب شد - بخش اول و دوم).

بعدش وقتی با COM/COM+ آشنا شدم و در اون خبره شدم، تمام وقتم رو صرف تولید COM Server های متفاوت کردم و این جا دومین نقطه ای بود که به اوج هیجان رسیدم. بنظر من، COM یکی از شاهکارهای Microsoft هستش که خوب، متاسفانه بدلیل ظهور .NET Framework هر روز کمرنگ و کمرنگ تر میشه.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام جناب موسوی :)
> بنده همیشه پستهای شما رو دنبال می کنم و لذت می برم.
> 
> تکنولوژیهای مختلف رو چگونه یاد گرفتید؟به نظرتون شرط موفقیت در بازار کار IT در ایران چیست؟اقای موسوی ورزش می کنید؟اینده لینوکس رو در ایران چگونه می بینید؟کار فردی را ترجیح می دهید یا گروهی؟طی 30 سال زندگی کاری یک برنامه نویس از کجا باید به کجا برسه؟اقای موسوی برنامه نویس شدن شما چه تاثیری در احترام شما به Copy right داره؟اوج هیجان شما در مقابل کدام تکنولوژی هست؟چه قدر با WPF و SILVERLIGHT کار کردید؟ایا رفتن به سمت 2 تکنولوژی بالا یک امتیاز هست برای کار؟
> خیلی ممنون که توجه نشون دادید :)
> :X


سلام،
خوشحالم که از نوشته هام لذت میبرید.  :لبخند: 

به مرور زمان، با صرف وقت و انرژی، با رنجوندن دیگران از خودم، با بالابردن انتظارات خودم از خودم، با خوندن کتابها، مقالات، مشاجره ها، گفتگوها، دیدن ویدئوها و ...تا موفقیت رو چی معنا کنیم و چقدر توان مواجهه با واقعیتهای تلخ دوران خودمون رو داشته باشیم. پاسخ به این سوال، حقیقتا از قوانین این سایت پیروی نخواهد کرد، بنابراین ترجیح میدم در این مورد سکوت کنم.خیر، متاسفانه. فقط با پسرم هر از گاهی شبها کشتی میگیرم، که البته، کم از ورزش کردن هم نیست.  :چشمک: من با Linux هیچ رابطه ای ندارم و تا وقتی بهش نیاز پیدا نکنم، سراغش نخواهم رفت.من هر دو رو دوست دارم، اما در کل همواره ترجیح میدم خودم تصمیمات نهایی رو اتخاذ کنم.طبیعتا همه ما روزی هیچی، مطلقا هیچی در مورد کامپیوتر ها نمیدونستیم. پس همه از صفر شروع میکنیم. اینکه به کجا باید برسیم، به روحیات، شرایط زندگی، تحمل دشواریها و ... هر فرد بستگی داره و نمیشه یه نسخه عمومی براش پیچید.واقعیت اینه که وقتی آقای X تو سال 96 مقاله ای از منو (که روی یکی از BBS های اون زمان گذاشته بودم) به اسم خودشون در مجله کامپیوتر منتشر کردن، بشدت بهم فشار اومد و باعث شد "چشمم به حقوقی که از دیگران ضایع میکنم" باز بشه. این مساله با سپری شدن زمان، بیشتر و بیشتر روی من تاثیر گذاشت تا جاییکه الان شاید 10000 کتاب روی Hard Disc خودم داشته باشم، اما وقتی شروع به خوندن هر کدومشون میکنم، هزینه اش رو ابتدا میپردازم و برام مهم نیست دیگران این کار منو حماقت یا ... تلقی کنن. چون در وهله اول، دوست ندارم اگر روزی مولف کتاب فهمید که من کتابش رو بصورت رایگان مطالعه کردم، همون حس بدی رو داشته باشه که من از کپی شدن مقاله ام توسط دیگری در مجله داشتم... در کل، این مساله خیلی برام مهمه.MFC/COM/COM+/ATLبسیار کم.امتیاز واقعی در صحیح یاد گرفتن چگونگی عملکرد یک سیستم هستش. به اعتقاد من، اضافه کردن یکی دو تکنولوژی به سبد تواناییها بد نیست، اما به شرطیکه در تواناییهای قدیمی به تکامل نسبی رسیده باشیم. و الا فقط مشکلات خودمون رو بیشتر کرده ایم و از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریده ایم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام ...
> 
>  یه کم در مورد خودتون بگین ؟ آیا به برنامه نویسی از همان ابتدا خیلی علاقه داشتین ؟ آیا چیزی غیر از برنامه نویسی براتون اولویت نداشت؟ چه توصیه ای دارین که ما هم یه برنامه نویس خوب Net. بشیم ؟Net. رو در "حال" و "آینده" چطوری ارزیابی میکنین؟
> موفق باشید


سلام از بند هستش.

چی دوست دارید بدونید؟ بفرمایید تا پاسخ بدم.اگر اشتباه نکنم، دوره راهنمایی بودم که متوجه محلی شدم که بچه ها در اون به بازی مشغول بودن. بازیهای ویدئویی... گاهی 15-20 دقیقه پشت در اونجا می ایستادم و به بازیها خیره میشدم. فکر میکنم اولین جرقه تو ذهنم اونجا خوردش، که از خودم پرسیدم: "چطوری این بازیها کار میکنن؟ این اصلا چی هستش و چطوری میفهمه وقتی Joystick به فلان سمت میره، اتومبیل هم باید به همون سمت بره و ..." بعدها که پدرم با یه TV Game (قبل از اینکه Atari همه گیر بشه) اومدش خونه، بیشتر مات و مبهوت مونده بودم که این وسیله چطور کار میکنه. این سوالات ادامه داشت و باعث شد من به سمت و سوی 3DStudio کشیده بشم. وقتی تونستم چند تا Mesh بسازم و روی صفحه Object های مورد نظرمو حرکت بدم، ذوق زده شده و تمام فکر و ذکرم شد انیمیشن سازی. بعد یکی دو سال، از وجود ابزاری به اسم Motion Capture مطلع شدم که بشدت ناامیدم کرد. کلیه مطالبی که در مورد Inverse Kinematics یاد گرفته بودم دیگه ارزشی نداشت. از اون بدتر، جایی رو هم سراغ نداشتم که بتونم بصورت حرفه ای این کارو ادامه بدم. در نتیجه 3DStudio رو به یکباره کنار گذاشتم، و تمام فکر و ذکرم شد برنامه نویسی. البته، هنوز هم دیدن انیمیشن های زیبا لذت میبرم و سازندگانشون رو ستایش میکنم.چرا، همونطور که عرض کردم، ساخت انیمیشن برام تو اولویت اول بود.مطالعه کنید، تلاش کنید، انتظارات خودتون رو از خودتون با گذشت ایام، افزایش بدید. همیشه به چگونگی کارکرد درون سیستمی نرم افزارها بپردازید. هر سوالی که به ذهنتون میرسه رو مطرح کنید و تا پاسخ اون سوال رو بدست نیاورده اید، آروم نگیرید. دقت کنید که پاسخ به برخی سوالات، ممکنه سالها زمان ببره. مهم اینه که اون سوال رو همواره در Background ذهنتون آماده داشته باشید. زمانش که برسه، پاسخ خودش میگه که من متعلق به فلان سوال هستم. یک خط کد هم ننویسید، مگه اینکه بدونید اون یه خط چیکار میکنه. در یک عبارت فقط میتونم بگم "همواره دانش-جو باشید".شروع این Framework به نظر من زیاد درخشان نبود. IDE ی شکننده و پر از ایراد که عملا به نسخه .NET Framework بایند شده بود. پاس کردن vtMissing بعنوان Formal Parameter های یک تابع (که حقیقتا احمقانه بود، و تازه تو نسخه 4.0 این مشکل با ظهور Optional Parameter ها رفع شده)، نوشتن کدهای Boilerplate که واقعا برای یه برنامه نویس C++‎ ناراحت کننده بودش و ... اما خوشبختانه مایکروسافت، در هر نسخه از C#‎، به یک جنبه از این زبان و Framework پرداخته. در C#‎ 1.0 به Managed Code پرداخت، در 0.C#‎ 2 به Generic ها (که نبودش در نسخه اول، صدمات زیادی رو به برنامه نویسها وارد کرد)، در C#‎ 3.0 به LINQ و در C#‎ 4.0 به DLR. و در آینده، نیز به Evaluator ها خواهد پرداخت.

----------


## Rejnev

سلام جناب موسوی
من هر موقع میخوام برنامه نویسی win32 رو با سی پلاس شروع کنم نمیدونم چی میشه که نا امید میشم و کنارش میذارم. چون شروعش خیلی سخت و گیج کننده ست.
آخه زبان و syntax ای مثل C#‎ و فریم ورکی مثل دات نت و تکنولوژی ها و موارد که هر روز دارن به اونها اضافه میشن و حتی وقت برای یادگیری اونها هم نداریم و بی شک آینده رو فتح میکنن، من رو به این فکر فرو میبره که چه دلیلی داره این همه مشقت رو به خودم بدم و یک برنامه رو مثلا با سی پلاس بنویسم.
قطعا سی پلاس کاربرد خودش رو داره و خواهد داشت. اما بحث اینه که کسی که تقریبا هدفش رو پیدا کرده و دلیلی برای اختراع دوباره چرخ نمیبینه و بجای تولید ابزار، به فکر ساخت چیزهای جدید با استفاده از ابزار ساخته شده توسط دیگران هست، باز هم لازمه یک زبان Native مثل سی پلاس پلاس رو یاد بگیره.
اگه به گفته خودتون توی هر کاری باید بهترین باشی، آیا لازمه و میشه توی دوکار بهترین بود(فقط نگین بستگی به خودت داره!) و اصلا دلیلی داره. چون هر کدومشون برای خودشون اقیانوسی هستن.
در یک کلام : یادگیری سی پلاس برای یک شخص طراح برنامه های تجاری، آری یا نه؟
با تشکر از شما

----------


## FastCode

من آخرش هم این قوانین رو نمیفهمم.
نمیدونم میتونم این ها رو بپرسم یا نه؟
از اینکه بگم من هم همیشه پست ها تون رو تعقیب میکنم متعجب میشید؟

شما چطوری با کامپیوتر آشنا شدید؟
چند سالتون بود؟
اولین زبانی که کار کردید چی بود؟
آیا اگر به گذشته برمی گشتید باز هم برنامه نویس میشدید؟
Company[] بهترین شرکتهای نرمافزاری که با اونها همکاری کردید یا برخورد داشتید کدومها بودند؟();
تا حالا چند جا کار کردید؟(می دونم این یکی خیلی شخصیه, اگر براتون مقدور نیست پاسخ ندید.)

ممنون.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام جناب موسوی چه دلیلی داره این همه مشقت رو به خودم بدم و یک برنامه رو مثلا با سی پلاس بنویسم.


سلام، خسته نباشید.
دلائل متنوعی میتونه داشته باشه. بعنوان مثال، وقتی شما سیستم (بانکی) شتاب رو طراحی می کنید، هیچ دلیلی برای استفاده از .NET وجود نداره. به همین ترتیب نوشتن یک NT Service توی .NET برای Operator های 118 که قراره از یک طرف با یک Device Driver کار کنه، و از طرف دیگه با 120 تا Client، کار چندان منطقی ای محسوب نمیشه. همینطور هستش نرم افزارهای Packet Switching و ... درست همونطور که ما برای ساخت یک Web Site از ISAPI Extension ها و C++‎ استفاده نمیکنیم (اگر چه این ابزار سالهاست که وجود داره).

برای انجام هر کاری، باید از ابزار اون کار استفاده کرد. شناخت صحیح ابزارها به شما کمک میکنه تا انتخاب هاتون رو راحت تر انجام بدید و قادر باشید Solution های بمراتب بزرگتری ارائه کنید. وقتی همواره Data-Centric فکر کرده باشید، هرگز نمیتونید یه سیستم توزیع شده بنویسید. بنابراین، تحمل اونهمه مشقت (البته من اسمش رو مشقت نمیذارم)، در نهایت پاسخ خواهد داد.




> قطعا سی پلاس کاربرد خودش رو داره و خواهد داشت. اما بحث اینه که کسی که تقریبا هدفش رو پیدا کرده و دلیلی برای اختراع دوباره چرخ نمیبینه و بجای تولید ابزار، به فکر ساخت چیزهای جدید با استفاده از ابزار ساخته شده توسط دیگران هست، باز هم لازمه یک زبان Native مثل سی پلاس پلاس رو یاد بگیره.


ببینید. یکی از موقعیتهایی که شما رو به اختراع مجدد چرخ خواهد رسوند، شرایطی هستش که از ابزار نامناسب برای انجام کاری میخواهید بهره ببرید. طبیعتا نوشتن یک برنامه با GUI دلپسند در C++‎ دشوارتر از نوشتن همون برنامه با Interface پسندیده تر در C#‎ هستش. بنابراین اگر محیط و شرایط اجرایی به طراح اجازه بده، طراح شاید تصمیم بگیره که بخش GUI کار تحت .NET پیاده سازی بشه. در واقع سیستمی ترکیبی که هر بخش اون، توسط متخصصین مربوطه در اون بخش ساخته میشه و در نهایت، از کنار هم قرار گرفتن این بخشهای کوچک، سیستمی بزرگ ایجاد میشه.




> اگه به گفته خودتون توی هر کاری باید بهترین باشی، آیا لازمه و میشه توی دوکار بهترین بود(فقط نگین بستگی به خودت داره!) و اصلا دلیلی داره. چون هر کدومشون برای خودشون اقیانوسی هستن. در یک کلام : یادگیری سی پلاس برای یک شخص طراح برنامه های تجاری، آری یا نه؟ با تشکر از شما


خیر. لازم نیست، اما بله. قطعا میتونید در چند بخش بهترین باشید. اما من قادر به پاسخ دادن به این سوال نیستم که آیا دلیلی برای اینکار وجود داره یا خیر. برای برخی افراد، ترس از دست دادن شغل فعلی، میتونه باعث بشه تا اونها در چند زمینه چیره دست بشن. برخی دیگه، ممکنه بدلیل علاقه زیاد به اون نقطه برسن، و برخی دیگه، برای اثبات برتری فنی خودشون به دیگران. فکر میکنم به تعداد آدمهای فعال در این زمینه، میشه دلیل برای این مساله پیدا کرد...

این سوال شما بیشتر به من داره میگه که "من انتخاب خودم رو که محیط Managed بوده کردم، حالا دنبال پاسخ از کسی هستم که روی این انتخاب من صحه بذاره تا با خیال راحت به کارم ادامه بدم". درسته؟ 

ببینید. واقعیت اینه که محیط Managed یا Native، نوشتن برنامه های User Mode یا Kernel Mode و ... به خودی خود اهمیتی نداره. شما میتونید یه JavaScript نویس صرف باشید و مثل John Resig بشینید jQuery رو که دنیای وب رو تغییر داده، ارائه کنید. میتونید همه تکنولوژیها رو هم از بر باشید، اما هر رو از بر تشخیص ندید! (منظورم شخص شما نیست، فقط مثالی زدم تا متوجه منظورم بشید).

اما هر محیطی رو که انتخاب کردید، دیگه هی به شک نیفتید که آیا راهی که میرم درسته؟ آیا موفق میشم؟ آیا مایکروسافت فلان و ... اینها آفت این انتخاب هستن و باعث میشن شما از فعالیت در یک زمینه خاص دور بمونید و بدین ترتیب در محیط مورد نظر خودتون هم حرفی برای زدن ننداشته باشید.

فقط مطمئن شید که پس از انتخاب محیط مورد نظر، خودتون رو با تغییرات رخ داده در اون محیط وفق بدید و بر اساس اون تغییرات، شرایط کاری خودتون رو به روز نگه دارید. بخشی از این شرایط عبارتند از دانش، افراد هم تیمی، شرکتی که در اون مشغول بکار هستید و ...

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام آقای موسوی :rose:
من فقط یک سوال دارم.....
به نظر شما توی سیستم های مدیریتی و مالی که حجم پردازش ها بالا باشه به طوری که دود از سیستم بلند بشه! با وجود سنگین بودن حجم داده ها و پردازش، آیا ++C انتخاب مناسبی هست؟؟
چون قدرت پردازش بالای ++C از یک طرف وجود داره، و سختی و پیچیدگی اون از طرف دیگه، آیا منطقی هست که قدرت اون رو به سختی کار ترجیح داد و کار رو بهش محول کرد یا نه؟؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من آخرش هم این قوانین رو نمیفهمم. نمیدونم میتونم این ها رو بپرسم یا نه؟ از اینکه بگم من هم همیشه پست ها تون رو تعقیب میکنم متعجب میشید؟


سلام.
نه. چرا متعجب بشم؟ فقط امیدوارم ارزش وقت صرف کردن رو داشته باشه...




> شما چطوری با کامپیوتر آشنا شدید؟


منظورتون اگر PC هستش، اول دبیرستان توی مدرسه با کامپیوتر آشنا شدم. در صورتیکه چند سال قبلش با C64 و C+4 و C128 و ... آشنا شده بودم.




> چند سالتون بود؟


فکر میکنم 15. دقیق یادم نیست...




> اولین زبانی که کار کردید چی بود؟


فکر میکنم Basic 2.0 بود. البته علاقه ای بهش نداشتم، اما انتخاب دیگه ای هم نداشتم. تا اینکه به Simon Basic آشنا شدم و به اون مهاجرت کردم. سپس تا حدودی با CPM آشنا شدم و بعدش GW Basic و Quick Basic. بعدش پاسکال رو برای یکی دو هفته دنبال کردم، حالمو اینقدر بد کرد که به C رو آوردم. دیگه هرگز به Basic (هیچ نسخه ای) و پاسکال برنگشتم. C منو به C++‎ رسوند و سالها از C++‎ لذت بردم... تا مایکروسافت .NET رو ارائه کرد. علیرغم میل شدیدم، MC++‎ رو تا حدودی یاد گرفتم و باهاش یه Extended Stored Procedure سنگین نوشتم. در نهایت به C#‎ کوچ کردم و الان سالهاست که از C++‎ دور هستم، اما با اینحال، خوندن مقالات خوب در این زمینه رو از دست نمیدم تا اگر روزی نیاز بود، بتونم از تواناییهام در اون زمینه در کمترین زمان ممکن، استفاده کنم.




> آیا اگر به گذشته برمی گشتید باز هم برنامه نویس میشدید؟


 بله. بدون شک. متاسفانه من کار دیگه ای بلد نیستم.




> Company[] بهترین شرکتهای نرمافزاری که با اونها همکاری کردید یا برخورد داشتید کدومها بودند؟();  تا حالا چند جا کار کردید؟


راستش بدلائل حقوقی و مسائلی که برام رخ داد (دادگاه و شکایت و ...)، قادر نیستم تا از اون شرکتها اسم ببرم. اما خوب، من تو سه شرکت بزرگ کار کردم و شرکت دوم، سکوی پرتاب من بود. توی این شرکت با COM/COM+ آشنا شدم، به MFC تسلط پیدا کردم، با Kernel Mode آشنا شدم و حتی بهم پیشنهاد داده شد که صرفا Driver نویس شرکت باشم، اما خوب، علاقه من بیشتر به User Mode بود...

اون روزها بهترین و بدترین روزهای دوران کاری من بودش. بهترین، چون شانس کار کردن با یکی از بهترین های ایران رو داشتم و تونسته بودیم با هم Match بشیم و شرایطی رو فراهم کنیم که هر دومون و در نتیجه شرکت پیشرفت روز افزونی کنه (ایشون رییس و مدیر پروژه من تو اون شرکت بود). بدترین، چون در نهایت بی انصافی و علیرغم اینکه بالغ بر .... پوووف.... متاسفم. نمیتونم جزییات رو بگم... علاقه ای هم ندارم تا خاطرات بد اون دوران برام دوباره زنده بشه... 
اونها شانس بزرگی رو بخاطر از دست دادن من، از دست دادن؛ درست همونطور که من بخشی از روحم رو در اون شرکت جا گذاشتم... اما خدا رو شکر، جدا شدن از اونها، با فراهم شدن شرایطی باور نکردنی (از نظر کاری) برام مقارن شد و خوب، الان چند ساله که تو اون شرکت سومیه کار میکنم. :)

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> اون روزها بهترین و بدترین روزهای دوران کاری من بودش. بهترین، چون شانس  کار کردن با یکی از بهترین های ایران رو داشتم و تونسته بودیم با هم Match  بشیم و شرایطی رو فراهم کنیم که هر دومون و در نتیجه شرکت پیشرفت روز  افزونی کنه (ایشون رییس و مدیر پروژه من تو اون شرکت بود). بدترین، چون در  نهایت بی انصافی و علیرغم اینکه بالغ بر .... پوووف.... متاسفم. نمیتونم  جزییات رو بگم... علاقه ای هم ندارم تا خاطرات بد اون دوران برام دوباره  زنده بشه... 
> اونها شانس بزرگی رو بخاطر از دست دادن من، از دست دادن؛ درست همونطور که  من بخشی از روحم رو در اون شرکت جا گذاشتم... اما خدا رو شکر، جدا شدن از  اونها، با فراهم شدن شرایطی باور نکردنی (از نظر کاری) برام مقارن شد و  خوب، الان چند ساله که تو اون شرکت سومیه کار میکنم. :)


بسيار شخصيت دوست داشتني داريد.

راستي شما ساكن آلمان بوديد؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

@shirin_sh1024: 

سلام.
من عذرخواهی میکنم که نوشته شما رو جا انداختم. دیروز خونده بودمش، اما متاسفانه فراموش کردم بهش پاسخ بدم. صمیمانه عذرخواهی میکنم و اینو به حساب بی ادبی نذارید. وقتی کارتون زیاد باشه، از اینجور اتفاقات هم میفته....

اما در مورد DreamWeaver و FrontPage و نحوه طراحی برنامه های ASP.NET و ارتباط این ابزارها به Visual Studio پرسیده بودید (اگر درست خاطرم مونده باشه).

ابتدا خدمتتون عرض کنم که FrontPage مدتهاست که دیگه استفاده نمیشه و جاش شما میتونید از Microsoft SharePoint Designer استفاده کنید. این نرم افزار علیرغم داشتن توانایی های FrontPage، تگ های ASP.NET رو هم می شناسه و کار رو براتون بسیار راحت میکنه. من خودم حقیقتش با DreamWeaver راحت نبودم و همون اوائل بعد از یکی دو بار استفاده کنارش گذاشتم، بنابراین نمیدونم که نسخه نهایی اون نرم افزار چه خواص و قابلیتهایی داره.

اجازه بدید به سوال اصلی اتون پاسخ بدم. اگر به HTML ها مسلط نیستید، خوب، طبیعتا درست کردن Layout صفحه با استفاده از چنین ابزارهایی بسیار بسیار ساده تر از درست کردن همون Layout در Visual Studio هستش. اما بعد از یک مدت، وقتی تجربه کافی در این زمینه رو پیدا کنید، دیگه نیازی به هیچ نرم افزاری ندارید و میتونید Layout صفحه رو خودتون با گذاشتن 7-8 تا Div توی صفحه بصورت دستی، ایجاد کنید. بخش نوشتن CSS ها هم که بصورت دستی انجام میگیره و عملا هیچ نیازی، مطلقا هیچ نیازی به اون دو نرم افزار پیدا نخواهید کرد.

اما اگر قرار باشه Layout صفحه رو با استفاده از جداول ایجاد کنید، طبیعتا ساخت جداول تو در تو، Merge کردن چند Cell با یکدیگر و Embed کردن جداول دیگه در Cell های Merge شده و ... میتونه کار بسیار دشوار و زمان بری باشه که ظرف چند دقیقه در اون دو نرم افزار میسر هستش. به بیان دیگه، شما میتونید Layout چنین صفحه ای رو در SharePoint Designer (بوطر نمونه) ایجاد کنید، و HTML تولید شده رو در Visual Studio کپی کرده، استفاده کنید.

اما نکته بسیار مهم این هستش که دیگه مدتهاست کسی برای ایجاد Layout صفحه از جداول استفاده نمیکنه. جداول باید برای نمایش Tabular Data ها استفاده بشن، دقیقا همون دلیلی که بخاطرش ایجاد شده اند. خوندن این تاپیک و پستهایی که در مورد Semantic Web دادم بدون شک این مساله رو براتون روشن میکنه.

از اینها گذشته، امروزه برای طراحی Layout صفحه شما میتونید از چنین سایتی کمک بگیرید. در واقع Layout مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید و بدون صرف زمان و هزینه، اونو ظرف چند لحظه روی سیستم خودتون داشته باشید و کار رو از اونجا شروع کنید. (به چنین سایتهایی در کتاب CSS: The Missing Manual اشاره شده).

همونطور که میبینید، دیگه نیازی به نرم افزار خاصی برای ایجاد Layout نیست و طبیعتا Copy & Paste هایی که به اون اشاره کردید. اگر هنوز شبهه ای در این مورد دارید بفرمایید تا پاسخ بدم. 

(بازهم عذرخواهی میکنم که سوال شما رو از قلم انداخته بودم).

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> بسيار شخصيت دوست داشتني داريد. راستي شما ساكن آلمان بوديد؟


شما لطف دارید... خیر. من همینجا تو تهران در خدمت شما هستم...  :لبخند:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام آقای موسوی :rose: من فقط یک سوال دارم.....
> به نظر شما توی سیستم های مدیریتی و مالی که حجم پردازش ها بالا باشه به طوری که دود از سیستم بلند بشه! با وجود سنگین بودن حجم داده ها و پردازش، آیا ++C انتخاب مناسبی هست؟؟ چون قدرت پردازش بالای ++C از یک طرف وجود داره، و سختی و پیچیدگی اون از طرف دیگه، آیا منطقی هست که قدرت اون رو به سختی کار ترجیح داد و کار رو بهش محول کرد یا نه؟؟


سلام.
اون اوائل، وقتی تازه به .NET رو آورده بودم، ازم خواسته شد تا گزارشی در نرم افزارم قرار بدم که بتونه چیزی رو شمارش کنه. اولین واکنش من این بود: "فکر کردید این C++‎ هستش که سریع اجرا بشه و نتایج رو بتونه شمارش کنه؟ میدونید جمع و تفریق میلیونها رکورد چقدر زمان میبره؟" و اونجا، رئیسم از روشی نام برد که در سیستمهای زیمنس و سوئیچهای مخابراتی استفاده میشد. به بیان دیگه، بهم یاد داد که همیشه اولین پاسخ به یک سوال، بهترین پاسخ برای اون سوال نیست و لازم نیست صورت مساله رو پاک کنم.... سپس در مورد روش مربوطه و اینکه چطور رکوردها رو میشه شمارش کرد و همواره گزارش مورد نظر رو به روز نگهداری کرد تا ظرف چند لحظه بشه اونها رو بر حسب نیاز به کاربر نشون داد، صحبت کرد.

سوال شما منو دقیقا یاد اون روز انداخت. ببینید. شما همواره میتونید با انتخاب یک الگوریتم برتر، مساله رو بطرز چشم گیری بهتر حل کنید. امروزه اکثر برنامه نویسها، یه بانک RDBMS دارن که همه کارهای یک Business از اون طریق انجام میشه. اما واقعیت اینه که وقتی Data Store های ما، درست پیکربندی بشن، اونوقت تفاوتها بوضوح به چشم میاد.

ما چند مدل Data Store داریم: master data store، caching data store، reference data store، data warehouses و data mart. ترکیب اینها با یکدیگر هستش که ما رو در ساخت یه سیستم خوب و عدم نیاز به پردازشهای سنگین یاری میکنه.

در واقع برقراری توازن بین باری که روی سرور گذاشته میشه و توان پردازشی سرور، بخش عمده ای از این مشکلات رو حل میکنه. سوال شما حقیقتا پاسخی در حد یکی دو عبارت نداره و بسته به نوع طراحی، میتونه پاسخ من مثبت یا منفی باشه. به بیان دیگه، ما نباید روی یه طراحی بد، با استفاده از زبانها و محیطهای سریعتر سرپوش بذاریم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام جناب موسوی ؛


شما به شخصه میپسندید که یک زبانی مثل C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ از چندین روش برنامه نویسی مثل برنامه‌نویسی ساخت‌یافته ، برنامه‌نویسی شی‌گرا ، انتزاع داده ، و برنامه‌نویسی جنریک پشتیبانی کنه ؟

C++‎‎‎‎0x چطور میبینید ؟

شما هم مثل همه با این شروع کردید ؟

using namespace std;
 
int main()
{
    cout << "Hello, world!\n"; 
}

از GCC هم استفاده میکنید ؟

در کتاب طراحی و تکامل استراستوپ اومده که C++‎ به برنامه نویس امکان انتخاب میدهد حتی اگر آن انتخاب اشتباه باشد . آیا به نظر شما این روش صحیح هست ؟
متشکرم . 

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام شما به شخصه میپسندید که یک زبانی مثل C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ از چندین روش برنامه نویسی مثل برنامه‌نویسی ساخت‌یافته ، برنامه‌نویسی شی‌گرا ، انتزاع داده ، و برنامه‌نویسی جنریک پشتیبانی کنه ؟


سلام، 
بله. صد البته...




> C++‎‎‎‎‎‎0x چطور میبینید ؟


برخی قابلیتهاش ناراحتم میکنه، حقله های ranged-based از اون دسته از قابلیتهاست.  :لبخند: 
همینطور strongly-typed enum ها... من کلا با افزودن ایمنی به C++‎‎ بدین شکل و شمایل موافق نیستم. در مقابل، از افزوده شدن constexpr keyword به استاندارد خوشحال شدم. البته به اعتقاد من، همه این گامها در نهایت باعث میشه تا تعداد برنامه نویسهای آماتور تحت این زبان نیز به نسبت افزایش پیدا کنه.




> شما هم مثل همه با این شروع کردید ؟
> using namespace std;
>  
> int main()
> {
>     cout << "Hello, world!\n"; 
> }


اگر منظورتون در CPP هستش، واقعیتش یادم نمیاد... اما یادمه برای شروع، یه جزوه ای از مایکروسافت رو خونده بودم که در کمترین میزان ممکن، بیشترین اطلاعات رو به برنامه نویس میداد و حقیقتا منبع بسیار خوبی بود. اگر اشتباه نکنم، این جزوه با نسخه اصلی Visual C++‎‎ 4.0 ارائه میشد... (اونموقع اسمش Visual Studio نبود).




> از GCC هم استفاده میکنید ؟


خیر.




> در کتاب طراحی و تکامل استراستوپ اومده که C++‎‎‎ به برنامه نویس امکان انتخاب میدهد حتی اگر آن انتخاب اشتباه باشد . آیا به نظر شما این روش صحیح هست ؟


این دقیقا یکی از لذتهای کد نویسی در C++‎‎ هستش (لااقل برای من). انتخاب نادرست، نتیجه ای نادرست روئ بهمراه داره. اونم محدود به Compile-Time نمیشه، بلکه در Run-Time ممکنه بسیاری از این مسائل رخ بده. حالا دوست ندارم بحث رو خیلی فنی کنم، اما ظهور constexpr دقیقا یکی از مشکلاتی رو حل کرد که اکثر برنامه نویسها باهاش دست و پنجه نرم میکردن. بسیار از برنامه نویسها رو دیده بودم (اون زمان، الان که حتما بدتر هم شده) که برای گرفتن یه متغیر در stack هیچ ایده ای نداشتن. در نتیجه، متغیر رو در ابتدای تابع new میکردن، و در انتهای اون، (اگر لطف میکردن)، اونو delete میکردن. یا اندازه ثابتی برای متغیر خودشون در نظر میگرفتن.

در صورتیکه میتونستن با فراخوانی _alloca بسادگی حافظه مورد نظر رو از سیستم بگیرن (Stack در حقیقت و نه Heap) و کارشون رو در اون Scope انجام بدن و رهاش کنن. وقتی متغیر مزبور از Scope خارج میشد (یا بهتره بگم، اجرای اون تابع به اتمام میرسید)، سیستم بطور خودکار حافظه رو برمیگردوند و همین مساله ساده، بشدت در خوانایی کدها تاثیر داشت.

اما الان، دیگه کسی نیازی به دونستن همچین چیزی نداره، چون میتونه براحتی constexpr رو بزنه و خلاص.  :لبخند:  این خوبه که کار کردن باهاش راحتتر شده و شبهه های بوجود اومده در زبان کمتر شده، اما بازهم بنظر من، دست برنامه نویس در حق انتخاب اشتباه بازه. و این خوبه. خیلی خوب.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> اگر منظورتون در CPP هستش، واقعیتش یادم نمیاد... اما یادمه برای شروع، یه جزوه ای از مایکروسافت رو خونده بودم که در کمترین میزان ممکن، بیشترین اطلاعات رو به برنامه نویس میداد و حقیقتا منبع بسیار خوبی بود. اگر اشتباه نکنم، این جزوه با نسخه اصلی Visual C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ 4.0 ارائه میشد... (اونموقع اسمش Visual Studio نبود).


نه منظور بنده Hello World بود .


به نظر شما اگر jQuery متن باز نبود باز هم این همه موفقیت کسب میکرد ؟


شاید این صحبت کمی تخصصی باشه . اما به نظر شما اگر DOM ها Event ها یا بقیه موارد در فایل های جداگانه ذخیره میشد ممکن بود به قدرت jquery کمک کنه یا خیر ؟


چرا جاوااسکریپت از لحاظ تایپ دهی انقدر ضعیف هست ؟ راه حل چیست ؟

متشکرم ./

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## r00tkit

سلام اقای موسوی من گه همیشه شما رو اذیت می کنم اینم روش:

شما اینهمه از مشکلاتتون گفتین(البته بدون جزئیات) خوب تجربتون رو بگید تا ما به این مشکلات دچار نشیم

به نظر شما چه چیزی یه برنامه نویس رو خاص می کنه و یه حرفه ای چه کسی هستش  و چه جوری حرفه ای شیم؟

یک بار قرار بود چگونگی هکر شدن (البته به معنی درستش) رو بگید اما احتمالا یادتون رفت .خوب الان می شه بگید؟

ادامه دارد...

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام،
خسته نباشید،

بعضی از افرادی که زبونای برنامه نویسی روسریع یاد می گیرند، دیگه کاری ندارند پروژه درخواستیشون با چه زبونی ه و چه مقدار بهش تسلط دارند،بلکه پروژه رو قبول می کنند و با هر زبونی که هست یه مقدار برای یادگیری زبونش وقت صرف می کنند و مطالعه و تحلیل می کنند و بعد پروژه رومی نویسند.
اعتقادشونم اینه که به همه زبونا تسلط دارند.نظرتون چیه در این مورد؟
البته کارهای خوبی رو هم تحویل می دند.

آیا اینجوری بودن خوبه؟

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام , 

الان از طریق پیام خصوصی , از وجود این تاپیک آشنا شدم , و خیلی خوشحال شدم .

اول از همه به خاطر حضورتون مفیدتون در این سایت صمیمانه قدردانی میکنم .

1- هر نوبتی که یک نسخه جدید از VS میاد , کلی تکنولوژی جدید هم همراهش میاد . فکر میکنید مایکروسافت به کدوم سو داره پیش میره ؟ یعنی داره رو کدوم تکنولوژی ها سرمایه گذاری میکنه ؟

2-در آینده کدام تکنولوژی دات نت رو یاد نداشته باشیم , ضرر میکنیم ؟ بعبارتی کدام تکنولوژی (ها ) بازار کار بهتری خواهند داشت ؟


3- مدتی هست برنامه نویسی WebApplication میکنم ولی تا اکنون حتی یک پروژه ویندوز رو هم New  نکردم . آیا فکر میکنید باید در این زمینه هم فعالیت کنم ؟



ممنون

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> نه منظور بنده Hello World بود .


احتمالا اینطور بوده. حقیقتا یادم نمیاد که اولین کدی که نوشتم چی بوده. Hello World، یا خداحافظ Basic...  :لبخند: 




> به نظر شما اگر jQuery متن باز نبود باز هم این همه موفقیت کسب میکرد ؟


احتمالا درصد موفقیتش پایین میومد مگر اینکه از جانب یه شرکت بزرگی مثل Sun، مایکروسافت یا گوگل پشتیبانی میشد. اما خوشبختانه فکر میکنم بهترین اتفاق ممکن در این زمینه افتادش و John Resig انتخاب هوشمندانه ای انجام داد...




> به نظر شما اگر DOM ها Event ها یا بقیه موارد در فایل های جداگانه ذخیره میشد ممکن بود به قدرت jquery کمک کنه یا خیر ؟


متوجه منظورتون نمیشم، میشه قدری بیشتر سوالتون رو توضیح بدید؟ منظورتون از ذخیره Event ها در فایل جداگانه چی هستش؟




> چرا جاوااسکریپت از لحاظ تایپ دهی انقدر ضعیف هست ؟ راه حل چیست ؟


JavaScript یه زبان متفاوت و کمتر شناخته شده ای هستش و در عین حال متخصصین زبانهای دیگه (منظورم Server Side هستش) عموما کدهای JS می نویسن. توسعه با استفاده از این زبان Object-Oriented در صورتیکه با ابزارهای مناسب توام باشه، بشدت کارایی رو بالا میبره و و اشتباهات رو پایین میاره. به بیان دیگه، این جزء یکی از خصائص زبانهای Dynamically Typed هستش که در صورتیکه درست از اونها استفاده بشه، میشه اونها رو بعنوان نقطه قوت دید و نه ضعف. اگر فرصتی باقی باشه بعدا در این مورد مفصلا در بخش JavaScript صحبت خواهم کرد.

----------


## ricky22

اقای موسوی مجددا مزاحمتون میشم :)

در ایران تحصیلات بالا یا تخصص زمینه رشد بیشتر رو فراهم می کنه ؟شما رمز موفقیت امثال بنده که سنشون پایینه رو در زندگی کاری چی می دونید؟شما از اون دسته افرادی هستید که عقیده دارن به برنامه نویسی در ایران نباید به چشم شغل نگاه کرد؟تا حالا از طریق فعالیت در سایت های خارجی مثل codeproject که از سال 2000 عضو هستید فرصت کار براتون پیش اومده در خارج از ایران؟به نظرتون توانایی صادرات نرم افزار رو ایران داره؟شما راحت یه Ebook کامل رو مثلا 1000 صحفه می تونید مطالعه کنید؟چرا VB.NET رو رها کنیم؟شخصا استفاده کدام   ORM  رو ترجیح می دهید؟نظرتون درباره ی CodeSmith چیه؟
ممنون

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام
1- PHP رو از لحاظ فنی چطور میبینید؟
2-PHP رو از لحاظ تجاری چطور میبیند؟؟
3- My SQL رو هم مثل دو مورد بالا؟؟
ممنون از شما

----------


## saed2006

سلام
خسته نباشید
اینده مالی پیش روی شغل محترم!! برنامه نویسی و ساخت نرم افزار رو توی ایران چگونه میبینید؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام اقای موسوی من گه همیشه شما رو اذیت می کنم اینم روش: شما اینهمه از مشکلاتتون گفتین(البته بدون جزئیات) خوب تجربتون رو بگید تا ما به این مشکلات دچار نشیم به نظر شما چه چیزی یه برنامه نویس رو خاص می کنه و یه حرفه ای چه کسی هستش  و چه جوری حرفه ای شیم؟ یک بار قرار بود چگونگی هکر شدن (البته به معنی درستش) رو بگید اما احتمالا یادتون رفت .خوب الان می شه بگید؟ ادامه دارد...


سلام.
اگر من در مورد مشکلات صحبت نمیکنم به این دلیله که دوباره برام مشکلات جدیدی درست نشه نه اینکه نمیخوام خدایی نکرده تجاربم رو در اختیار دیگران قرار ندم... اما در مورد Hacker ها... بله. واقعیتش هر از گاهی یکی دو تاپیک از دستم در میره و باعث میشه بچه ها فکر کنن از روی عمد صحبتهام در اون تاپیک رو ادامه نمیدم...

از نظر من، Hacker شدن دو جنبه داره: جنبه فنی و عادات شخصی. برای این دو هستش که شما رو به سمت Hacker شدن سوق میده.

بطور کلی، هر کسی که بتونه در مواجهه با مسائل، محدودیتهای فنی رو رد کنه و بر اونها فائق بشه، یک Hacker هستش. دنیا پر از مشکلاتی هستش که منتظر حل شدن هستن! یکی از مهمترین عادات Hacker ها حل اینگونه مشکلات و مسائل هستش. در واقع اینکه خودتون رو به حل مشکلات عادت بدید، در عین حال مطمئن بشید که یک مساله رو نباید دو بار حل کنید!

در اولین گام، باید شانس کار کردن با چنین افرادی رو داشته باشه و عادات اونها رو تقلید کنید و خودتون رو در جایگاه اونها ببینید تا حس روشنی از آنچه که میخواهید بهش تبدیل بشید، بدست بیارید. باید باورهاتون رو تغییر بدید و خودتون رو از حالت انفعالی خارج کرده، مستقیما برای حل مسائل آستینها رو بالا بزنید...

برنده همیشه بخشی از پاسخ یک مساله هستش، اما بازنده همواره بخشی از مشکل هستش.برنده همیشه یه مساله ای برای حل کردن داره، اما بازنده همواره دنبال تبرئه کردن خودش هستش.برنده همیشه متعهد هستش، اما بازنده همیشه وعده وعید میده.
یک Hacker هیچوقت بازنده نیست، چون میتونه شرایط باخت رو با شرایط برد تغییر بده. البته اینها به این معنا نیستش که رفتار یک Hacker جایگزینی برای شایستگی اون هستش. پر واضحه که صرفا با تقلید و تغییر رفتار، هرگز شایستگی حل مسائل رو پیدا نخواهیم کرد.

من در مورد این موضوع میتونم حداقل یه جلد کتاب بنویسم و پاسخی در حد یکی دو عبارت ندارم که بخوام به شما بدم...

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام،خسته نباشید، بعضی از افرادی که زبونای برنامه نویسی روسریع یاد می گیرند، دیگه کاری ندارند پروژه درخواستیشون با چه زبونیه و چه مقدار بهش تسلط دارند، بلکه پروژه رو قبول می کنند و با هر زبونی که هست یه مقدار برای یادگیری زبونش وقت صرف می کنند و مطالعه و تحلیل می کنند و بعد پروژه رومی نویسند. اعتقادشونم اینه که به همه زبونا  تسلط دارند. نظرتون چیه در این مورد؟ البته کارهای خوبی رو هم تحویل می دند. آیا اینجوری بودن خوبه؟


سلام.
شما هم خسته نباشید. 

ببینید، تعریف شما از یک کار خوب چیه؟ چه کاری رو خوب میدونید؟ من قبلا با افرادی کار کردم که از نظر تئوری در سطح بسیار مطلوبی بودن، اما کدهایی که می نوشتن حقیقتا کدهای بدبویی بودش. تا این حد که افراد دیگه گاها شک میکردن که اینها از نظر تئوری در سطح مطلوبی هستن.

از دید اون مشتری بیچاره ای نگاه کنید که با 1001 امید و آرزو، از دوستان و آشنایانش شنیده که "اگر وب سایتی برای فلان کار داشته باشیم، فروشمون بیشتر میشه و ..." و هیچگونه اطلاعات فنی در این زمینه نداره. به شما رجوع میکنه و از شما میخواد تا یه  App ای براش بنویسید.

شما (ی نوعی) که از نظر فنی هیچی در مورد زبان PHP نمیدونید، و بر تواناییها و نقاط ضعف این زبان آشنا نیستید، چطور میتونید به چنین مشتری ای سرویس بدید؟ در واقع با شرایطی که شما ازش نام بردید، چنین برنامه نویسی میخواد در حین یادگیری یک زبان، از این کار انتفاعی هم حاصل کنه و ... 

این کار ممکنه برای یکی دو پروژه ساده به نظر جواب بده، اما در حقیقت در طولانی مدت، هرگز (تکرار میکنم، هرگز) اگر این مساله به عادت تبدیل بشه، چنین فردی نمیتونه به سطوح بالا برسه...

یک کار خوب، کاری هستش که از بیخ و بن خوب باشه، نه اینکه بطور مثال UI زیبایی داشته باشه ولی در لایه های زیرین خودش، از "اسامی احمقانه ای" برای نامگذاری متغیر ها استفاده کرده باشه، یک Spaghetti Code درست کرده باشه که فقط خودش قادر به تحلیلش باشه (اگر بشه اسمش رو تحلیل گذاشت) و ...

بنابراین من هرگز چنین چیزی رو تایید نمیکنم و بشدت در مقابل چنین (بقول شما) اعتقاداتی ایستادگی میکنم.  :لبخند:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام، الان از طریق پیام خصوصی , از وجود این تاپیک آشنا شدم , و خیلی خوشحال شدم. اول از همه به خاطر حضورتون مفیدتون در این سایت صمیمانه قدردانی میکنم .


سلام.
خواهش میکنم قربان.




> 1- هر نوبتی که یک نسخه جدید از VS میاد , کلی تکنولوژی جدید هم همراهش میاد . فکر میکنید مایکروسافت به کدوم سو داره پیش میره ؟ یعنی داره رو کدوم تکنولوژی ها سرمایه گذاری میکنه؟


راستش این گستردگی تکنولوژیهای مایکروسافت، برخی اوقات واقعا آزاردهنده هستش. من خودم رو مثل پرچمی میبینم که پشت ماشین مایکروسافت بسته شده و با هر تغییر جهتی من رو به سمت و سوی مورد نظر خودش میبره، در حالیکه در هوا شناور هستم و پامو نمیتونم زمین بذارم. این مساله برای منم ناخوشاینده که هر دو سه سال یکبار، شاهد تغییرات شگرفی در زمینه های فنی هستیم. البته این مساله عموما در بخش Managed Code دیده میشه، چون از نظر من کدهای Native مدتهاست که به بلوغ خودشون رسیدن و اگر دقت کرده باشید، تغییرات چندانی در MFC، ATL و بسیاری از Framework های مربوطه در کدهای Native نمیبینیم. در حقیقت تغییرات بسیار جزیی هستن.

من خودم بر این گمانم که در بخش ORM ها مایکروسافت تا چند وقت دیگه، ابزارهای خوبی رو در اختیار عموم قرار میده و این یکی از نقاط تمرکز مایکروسافت هستش. استخدام چندی پیش Rob Conery احتمالا در این راستا بوده... 




> 2-در آینده کدام تکنولوژی دات نت رو یاد نداشته باشیم , ضرر میکنیم ؟ بعبارتی کدام تکنولوژی (ها ) بازار کار بهتری خواهند داشت ؟


راستش این بستگی داره به کاری میخواهیم انجام بدیم، چون گستره این فناوریها زیاد هستش... اما بطور کلی اگر از VB.NET در محیط .NET استفاده میکنید، همین امروز اونو برای برای یادگیری C#‎ رها کنید.




> 3- مدتی هست برنامه نویسی Web Application میکنم ولی تا اکنون حتی یک پروژه ویندوز رو هم New  نکردم . آیا فکر میکنید باید در این زمینه هم فعالیت کنم ؟


خوب، فکر میکنم در حال حاضر بازار کار Web App ها بهتر از Desktop App ها باشه، ضمن اینکه در Desktop App ها مسائلی مطرح هستش که در Web App ها بخاطر Session-less بودن طبیعت اونها اون مسائل وجود نداره. برای اینکه وارد گستره Desktop App ها بشید، باید زمان بسیار زیادی رو صرف کنید و با الگوهای زیادی آشنا باشید. اگر دقت کنید در بخش C#‎ (تقریبا) هفته یکی دو بار این سوال پرسیده میشه که "چطوری یه متغیر رو از یک Dialog به یک Dialog دیگه پاس کنم"... وقتی پاسخ به این سوالات رو میخونید، متوجه میشید که افراد پاسخ دهنده از وجود مکانیزمهای صحیح برای انجام چنین کاری مطلع نیستن. در کل، سادگی Web App ها قابل مقایسه با Desktop App ها نیست و "شروع درستش" مستلزم شناخت سیستم عامل هستش (که عموما نیز نادیده گرفته میشه).

بنابراین فکر میکنم اگر در زمینه وب، فعالیتهاتون رو توسعه بدید بیشتر سود می کنید.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
استاد عزیز جناب موسوی
یک سوال کدوم یکی رو ترجیح می دین؟جدای از سیستم عامل.
آپاچی یا آی آی اس؟
مثلا اگر PHP را با IIS ران کنیم بهتر است یا Apache و...
بیشتر می خوام علاقه شخصیتون رو بدونم (چون کلا از مقایسه کردن اینجور چیزا زیاد خوشم نمیاد)
ممنون

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

جناب موسوی قبل از هر چیزی می خواستم ازتون تشکر کنم بابت اطلاعات و وقت گرانبهاتون که در اختیار ما قرار می دیه .. خداییش من از خوندن تموم نوشته ای شما لذت وافر می برم : 
1. جناب موسوی یه سوالی که مشابهش رو هم مطرح کرده بودن دارم . همونطور که اشاره کردن و شما هم فرمودین رشد تکنولوژی در حوزه ی .net واقعا سریعه و با هر به روز شدن کلی مطلب جدید پیدا می شن .. ..خیلی از این تکنولوژی ها واقعا مفیدن و کلی کار آدم رو جلو می اندازن و بعضی ها هم واقعا تخصصی .. شما چه پیشنهادی دارین که خودمون رو با علم روز همگام که نه حداقل ده قدم عقبتر نه بیشتر قرار بدیم. من وقتی مطالب جدید رو می خونم وحشت برم می داره که کی وقت کنم اینا رو یاد بگیرم و تمرین کنم . 
2. جناب موسوی فرموده بودین فرزند دارین - خدا حفظش کنه - دوست دارین فرزندتون هم برنامه نویس بشه ؟
3.به نظر شما ایران اگه عضو تجارت جهانی بشه آیا هجوم برنامه نویس ها به سمت جاوا رو داریم ؟ اینو جایی خونده بودم . 
4.جبان موسوی .. این درسته که wfc امنیت و سرعتش از web service چند برابر بیشتره ؟ 
سوال زیاده و نمی خوام مزاحم وقتتون بشم . هر جا که هستین موفق و موید و در پناه ایزد منان باشین .

----------


## h.alizadeh

ممنون آقای موسوی،
(پست29)

راستش اینو یکی از دوستانم که جزء مخ های برنامه نویسی در سطح کشور هست بیان کرد...
خب اون خیلی سابقه کاری داره و پروژه های خیلی خوب و بزرگی رو نوشته که الان چنین حسی رو داره...

و اذعان داره که برنامه نویسی با یکی دو زبون دلشو میزنه...

توصیه اون به من این بود که لازم نیست فقط در یکی دو زبون برنامه نویسی کنی میتونی پروژه هایی رو با زبونای مختلف برنامه نویسی کنی ،میگه چندتایی پروژه که در هر زبون بنویسی جا می افتی و تخصص و تجربه خوبی بدست مییاری...

(در حالی که این به نظر برعکس توصیه های برخی برنامه نویسان دیگه س که میگند در یکی دو زبون فقط تخصص کسب کنید و همون روخوب پی بگیرید، اینجوری موفق ترید... در غیراین صورت یعنی ازین شاخه اون شاخه پریدن!)

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام مجدد،

می خواستم بدونم آقای موسوی چگونه رفع خستگی می کنند؟:D مسلما با این همه مشغله و روزهای پرکاری که دارید خسته هم میشید، میخواستم بدونم چگونه به رفع خستگی می پردازید و آیا خسته هم میشید؟:d 

برنامه روزانه شما چطوری هست؟ :)
و چه مقداری را به استراحت می پردازید؟
(مخصوصا در کلان شهرها که هرجایی می خوایم بریم یه ساعتی توی مسیریم!)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> در ایران تحصیلات بالا یا تخصص زمینه رشد بیشتر رو فراهم می کنه؟شما رمز موفقیت امثال بنده که سنشون پایینه رو در زندگی کاری چی می دونید؟شما از اون دسته افرادی هستید که عقیده دارن به برنامه نویسی در ایران نباید به چشم شغل نگاه کرد؟تا حالا از طریق فعالیت در سایت های خارجی مثل codeproject که از سال 2000 عضو هستید فرصت کار براتون پیش اومده در خارج از ایران؟به نظرتون توانایی صادرات نرم افزار رو ایران داره؟شما راحت یه Ebook کامل رو مثلا 1000 صحفه می تونید مطالعه کنید؟چرا VB.NET رو رها کنیم؟شخصا استفاده کدام   ORM  رو ترجیح می دهید؟نظرتون درباره ی CodeSmith چیه؟


سلام.

رشد بیشتر، در گرو اینه که شما چقدر میخواهید برای دیگران مفید باشید نه اینکه کجا کار می کنید یا تحصیلات آکادمیک اتون در چه حدی هستش. من دکتر هایی رو میشناسم که تو برخی ادارات دولتی میخورن و میخوابن و زندگیشون رو به بهترین نحوی سپری میکنن، بدون اینکه دانش خودشون رو ارتقاء بدن یا از خودشون رو در شرایط challenging قرار بدن، از طرفی افرادی رو می شناسم که دیپلم / لیسانس دارن و قادرن دهها نفر رو رهبری کنن... در کل، داشتن تحصیلات آکادمیک بالاتر هم برای افراد فعال در حوزه مربوطه بهتره، هم برای افراد تن پرور. دسته دوم جذب ادارات دولتی میشن و دسته اول به سمت شرکتهای خصوصی میرن.اول از همه اینکه خودتون رو سبک بگیرید. یادمه در انتهای یکی از مقالاتم در CodeProject جمله ای از فردی نقل کرده بودم که میگفت: "فرشتگان میتونن پرواز کنن چون خودشون رو سبک می پندارن". این حرف یعنی چی؟ یعنی غرور رو از خودتون تا حد ممکن دور کنید و الا هر چقدر هم بال بزنید، از روی زمین بلند نمیشید. با توجه به این نکته، تا حد امکان و در تمام طول عمرتون، یه دانش-جو باشید (من مخصوصا این کلمه رو با یه Hyphen مینویسم که تصور نکنید منظورم از دانش-جو، واژه دانشجو هستش). مطالعه کنید، سعی کنید جاهای خوب کار کنید و سعی کنید به تعهداتتون پایبند باشید. سلامتی خودتون رو هرگز دست کم نگیرید و مسیری که قراره طی کنید رو در طول عمر خودتون طی کنید، نه اینکه الان که جوون هستید چندین برابر ظرفیت تلاش کنید و وقتی پا به سن گذاشتید، دست از تلاش بکشید (چون اون تلاش چند برابر ظرفیتی میتونه به شما آسیب های جدی ای بزنه).هرگز. اگر توان فنی خوبی داشته باشید، بدون شک میتونید در شرکتهای خوب استخدام بشید و دنیا رو در حد و اندازه های خودتون، تغییر بدید.تا حالا چند بار ازم خواستن که License برخی از مقالاتی که نوشته بودم رو ازم بگیرن و در کارهای دیگه اشون استفاده کنن. بطور مثال License این کنترل رو من حدود 200 دلار به یه شرکت آمریکایی فروختم که کارشون طراحی Chart در زمینه های متفاوت بود. بابت برخی مقالات دیگه، کارهایی بهم پیشنهاد شد، اما متاسفانه عدم حضور فیزیکی من در آمریکا باعث شد تا این فرصتها بسوزن.ما ایرانیها، عموما در Pair Programming موفق هستیم و در کارهای تیمی با تعداد افراد بالاتر، دچار مشکلیم. با توجه به وضعیت فعلی کشور، خیر. این توان رو نداریم.بله، اما عموما در انتهای هر فصل، در مورد مطالبی که میخونم روی اینترنت جستجو میکنم تا اطلاعاتم در اون زمینه خاص بیشتر بشه.Philip Kahn، حدود 20 سال پیش این حرف رو زد که کلیه نسخه های VB رو رها کنید، مهم نیست چه طعمی از اون امروزه در دسترسه... اون روزها، من فرصت اینو داشتم که برم جایی مشغول بکار بشم که شاید 100 نفر برنامه نویس VB در کنار هم جمع شده بودن و ... وقتی متوجه شدم که اون برنامه نویسها همشون VB کارن و از من هم تقاضا شد تا به VB برنامه بنویسم، همین حرف رو به مدیر اون افراد زدم که "VB حداقل مال یه دهه پیشه، من C++‎ رو رها نمیکنم" و ایشون هم بشدت از دستم ناراحت شد و ... خدا رو شکر که اینکارو کردم و مصاحبه Philip Kahn رو خونده بودم. Philip در اوائل سال 90 برای شرکت بورلند کار میکرد. VB بنظر من (با احترام به برنامه نویسهای این زبان)، از نظر من یه زبان برنامه نویسی قلمداد نمیشه و فقط باعث شد تا مایکروسافت طرفداران بیشتری پیدا کنه... امروزه هم شاهد هستیم که بسیاری از تواناییهای که در C#‎ وجود داره، در VB.NET وجود نداره اگر چه هر دو بر روی یک Platform بنا شده اند... زبان Native محیط .NET، همون C#‎ هستش و بقیه طعمهایی هستش که مایکروسافت برای جذب مشتریان بیشتر به بازار عرضه کرده. شما میتونید براحتی در گوگل به پاسخ خودتون برسید.من زیاد از ORM های Active Record لذت نمیبرم، اما خوب، برخی از اونها مثل SubSonic واقعا خوب هستن. در حال حاضر من NHibernate رو ترجیح میدم، اما تو محصولات تجاری بدون شک LLBL Gen Pro رو ارجحیت داره.برای تولید کد بر اساس Template بسیار مناسبه، اما من زیاد طرفدار .NET Tiers نیستم چون ایرادهایی رو در نسخه یکش دیده بودم که هنوز که هنوزه رفع نشده.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام
> 1- PHP رو از لحاظ فنی چطور میبینید؟
> 2-PHP رو از لحاظ تجاری چطور میبیند؟؟
> 3- My SQL رو هم مثل دو مورد بالا؟؟
> ممنون از شما


سلام.
واقعیت اینه که چند هفته ای هستش که شروع کردم به فراگیری PHP...
در نتیجه شایستگی پاسخ دادن به این سوالات رو ندارم.




> سلام خسته نباشید اینده مالی پیش روی شغل محترم!! برنامه نویسی و ساخت نرم افزار رو توی ایران چگونه میبینید؟


سلام.
در آینده نزدیک، با ظهور تکنولوژیهای جدید، تعداد افراد فعال در این حوزه بنظر من بیشتر میشن و این میتونه باعث بشه که افراد در سطوح متوسط به پایین از گردونه این رقابت خارج بشن و نتونن در این زمینه فعالیت کنن. هر چه زودتر تواناییهای فنی خودمون رو گسترش بدیم، به همون میزان زودتر به اون حاشیه امنیتی که در صحبت شما نهفته شده خواهیم رسید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام یک سوال کدوم یکی رو ترجیح می دین؟جدای از سیستم عامل. آپاچی یا آی آی اس؟ مثلا اگر PHP را با IIS ران کنیم بهتر است یا Apache و...
> بیشتر می خوام علاقه شخصیتون رو بدونم (چون کلا از مقایسه کردن اینجور چیزا زیاد خوشم نمیاد) ممنون


سلام.
من بر خلاف بسیاری از افراد که بشدت روی یه تکنولوژی، سیستم عامل یا زبان خاصی تعصب دارن، اصلا اینطور نیستم و معتقدم هر چیزی رو باید در جایگاه خودش استفاده کرد. برای PHP من Apache رو ترجیح میدم و برای تکنولوژیهای مایکروسافت، IIS رو...

مدتها پیش، Richard Stiennon مقاله ای تحت عنوان "چرا Linux از Windows امن تر است" (یا همچین چیزی) نوشت که در اون فراخوانی توابع در IIS و Apache در یک سناریوی یکسان رو با آوردن دو تصویر مقایسه کرده بود. اون تصاویر رو برای راحتی اینجا قرار میدم:



به "اسپاگتی بودن" فراخوانی متودها در تصویر دوم دقت کنید. این IIS هستش... و اولی Apache... دومی چون Modular نبود، وضعیتش اینطوری بود. حالا حقیقتش نمیدونم که در IIS7 هم اوضاع به همین بدی هستش یا با Modular شدن IIS، شرایط بهتر شده...

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> جناب موسوی قبل از هر چیزی می خواستم ازتون تشکر کنم بابت اطلاعات و وقت گرانبهاتون که در اختیار ما قرار می دیه .. خداییش من از خوندن تموم نوشته ای شما لذت وافر می برم :


سلام.
خدا رو شکر. خوشحالم که نوشته هام براتون ارزش خوندن داره...




> 1. جناب موسوی یه سوالی که مشابهش رو هم مطرح کرده بودن دارم . همونطور که اشاره کردن و شما هم فرمودین رشد تکنولوژی در حوزه ی .net واقعا سریعه و با هر به روز شدن کلی مطلب جدید پیدا می شن .. ..خیلی از این تکنولوژی ها واقعا مفیدن و کلی کار آدم رو جلو می اندازن و بعضی ها هم واقعا تخصصی .. شما چه پیشنهادی دارین که خودمون رو با علم روز همگام که نه حداقل ده قدم عقبتر نه بیشتر قرار بدیم. من وقتی مطالب جدید رو می خونم وحشت برم می داره که کی وقت کنم اینا رو یاد بگیرم و تمرین کنم .


سعی کنید مطالب جدید در حوزه کاری خودتون رو هر روز مطالعه کنید. یکی از بهترین محلها برای اطلاع از چنین نوشته هایی در سطح وب، سایت DZone هستش. اگر تا امروز به این سایت سر نزده اید، یا از وجودش بی اطلاع بودید، از این به بعد این سایت و لینکهای مهم اونو دنبال کنید تا متوجه تغییراتی که در اطرافتون در حوزه کاری خودتون رخ میده بشید. لینکهای بسیار خوب دیگه نیز دارم که اگر فرصت کنم اونها رو تحت عنوان یک خبر در بخش اخبار همین سایت منتشر میکنم.

در واقع منظورم اینه که ممکنه جزییات رو ندونید، اما وقتی با کلیات آشنا بشید اون کلیات شما رو به سمت جزییات میکشونه و در نهایت باعث میشه وقتی رو برای خودتون کنار بذارید تا یه تکنولوژی جدیدی رو یاد بگیرید. کسی که به WSE 3.0 مسلط هستش، بدون شک خیلی راحت تر و سریعتر میتونه به WCF مسلط بشه.

یکی از دشواریهای این رشته هم بدون شک به روز نگه داشتن اطلاعات در حوزه مربوطه هستش که حقیقتا برای خود من هم دردسری شده.  :لبخند: 




> 2. جناب موسوی فرموده بودین فرزند دارین - خدا حفظش کنه - دوست دارین فرزندتون هم برنامه نویس بشه ؟


ممنونم. البته که دوست دارم (البته به شرطیکه بتونه متفاوت باشه).




> 3.به نظر شما ایران اگه عضو تجارت جهانی بشه آیا هجوم برنامه نویس ها به سمت جاوا رو داریم ؟ اینو جایی خونده بودم .


گمان نمیکنم. کار اونقدر در زمینه های متفاوت زیاده (منظورم در دنیا هستش) که برای هر کسی در هر زمینه تخصصی کار پیدا میشه، اگر چه طبیعتا نیاز به متخصصین PHP و Java تا حدودی بیش از سایر متخصصین هستش. همین الان که تو کشور خودمون همه به سمت .NET هجوم آورده اند، بنظر من درصد کمی اشون فقط توان بالایی دارن و قادرن نقشهای کلیدی رو ایفاء کنن. اونها برنده چنین شرایطی هستن.

4.جبان موسوی .. این درسته که wfc امنیت و سرعتش از web service چند برابر بیشتره ؟ 
[/quote]

بستگی به نحوه استفاده و شرایط اجرایی، بله میتونه صحیح باشه. این مقاله هر آنچه شما برای پاسخ سوالتون نیاز دارید رو در اختیارتون قرار میده.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

مهلت این تاپیک تا 3 روز دیگر تمدید شد .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> (پست29) اذعان داره که برنامه نویسی با یکی دو زبون *دلشو میزنه*...
> 
> توصیه اون به من این بود که لازم نیست فقط در یکی دو زبون برنامه نویسی کنی میتونی پروژه هایی رو با زبونای مختلف برنامه نویسی کنی ،میگه چندتایی پروژه که در هر زبون بنویسی جا می افتی و *تخصص و تجربه خوبی* بدست مییاری...


ببینید. من سه واژه رو پر رنگ کردم در نوشته شما... کسی که میگه دلشو میزنه، یعنی داری احساسی برخورد میکنه با مساله. طبیعتا این احساسی برخورد کردن روی معنای دو کلمه دیگه که Bold اشون کردم تاثیر مستقیم میذاره. به بیان دیگه، اگر این حرفو David S. Platt یا Kruglinski (خدا رحمتش کنه) میزدن، معنای واژه "تخصص" و "تجربه خوب"، در عبارت فوق بسیار متفاوت می شد تا اینکه من نوعی این حرفو بزنم... اما خوب، انسانها بدون شک مثل هم نیستن و آهنگ رویاهای متفاوتی دارن، و شاید این دوست شما هم جزء نوابغ باشه. در کل، من ایده رو نمی پسندم.




> (در حالی که این به نظر برعکس توصیه های برخی برنامه نویسان دیگه س که میگند در یکی دو زبون فقط تخصص کسب کنید و همون روخوب پی بگیرید، اینجوری موفق ترید... در غیراین صورت یعنی ازین شاخه اون شاخه پریدن!)


من هم نظرم بیشتر به این سمت و سو هستش، اگر چه همواره استثنائاتی پیدا میشن...




> می خواستم بدونم آقای موسوی چگونه رفع خستگی می کنند؟:D مسلما با این همه مشغله و روزهای پرکاری که دارید خسته هم میشید، میخواستم بدونم چگونه به رفع خستگی می پردازید و آیا خسته هم میشید؟:d


مگه میشه آدم خسته نشه؟  :لبخند:  وقتی خسته میشم راجع به تکنولوژیهای متفاوت مطالعه میکنم، نقل قولهای عاقلانه از افراد بزرگ رو میخونم، تو بخش مدیران این سایت سر به سر یکی دو تا از مدیران میذارم و در نهایت، سعی میکنم خودم رو در کمترین زمان ممکن دوباره به نقطه خوب و قابل اتکایی برگردونم. البته همه اینها به شرطی هستش که میگرنم شدت پیدا نکنه! و الا حقیقتا کاری جز بستن چشمهام و سعی در فکر نکردن به چیزی نمیتونم کنم.




> برنامه روزانه شما چطوری هست؟ :) و چه مقداری را به استراحت می پردازید؟  (مخصوصا در کلان شهرها که هرجایی می خوایم بریم یه ساعتی توی مسیریم!)


این رفت و آمد در مسیر بدترین اتفاقی هستش که داره برای ماها میفته. همونطوریکه میدونید، 10-15 دقیقه دیرتر حرکت کردن، باعث میشه مدت زمان بیشتری از آدم گرفته بشه و ... متاسفانه امروزه این مساله در اکثر نقاط تهران برقراره... اما من همیشه و همه جا تهران رو به خاطر زنده بودنش ستایش میکنم. انگار مردم توی این شهر خواب ندارن، ساعت 3 شب، اینقدر اتومبیل تو اتوبان همت هستش که آدم سرش سوت میکشه. چندی پیش مقاله ای در مورد عادات شهروندان در New York میخوندم... در عین ناباوری، متوجه چند تا از شباهت های اونجا و تهران شدم. یکیش همین زنده بودن شهر در طول 24 ساعت شبانه روز بدلیل رفت و آمد اتومبیل ها در اتوبانها بودش....

در هر حال، من بخاطر میگرنی که دارم باید 5 ساعت در روز رو حتما بخوابم، و الا بی برو برگرد فردای اون روز رو از دست خواهم داد. (اگر ناراحت نمیشید برنامه روزانه رو فاکتور میگیرم و در موردش صحبت نمیکنم).  :لبخند:

----------


## FastCode

> این پست بصورت "آنچه که هست" ارائه شده و هیچگونه ضمانتی ندارد. محتویات این نوشته نظرات شخصی بنده بوده و به هیچ وجه بیانگر دیدگاه کارفرمایم نمی باشد. علاوه بر این، ایده ها و نظراتم عموما تغییر می کند، درنتیجه محتویات پستهای منقضی شده لزوما بیانگر دیدگاهها و افکار فعلی من نیست.


آقای موسوی اگر ممکنه تاریخ اتمام ضمانت و شرایط گواهینامه رو هم ذکر کنید. :بامزه: شوخی کردم, ولی واقعا" نصیحت شما به یه نفر مثل من(-20) برای اینکه زندگی شغلیش(برنامه نویسی) پیچیده نشه چیه؟

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

سلام

جناب موسوي اين خبرهاي به روز رو از كجا مي آوريد؟

مثلا راجع به هر موضوعي.... از FireFox بگير تا تكنيك هاي برنامه نويسي

اين همه سايت و وبلاگ رو آرشيو كرديد؟

مثلا روزتون رو با خبرها چي جوري شروع مي كنيد؟ سر مي زنيد به اون آرشيوتون؟ يا تصادفي سرچ مي كنيد يه خبر جديد رو پيدا مي كنيد؟

اميدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> آقای موسوی اگر ممکنه تاریخ اتمام ضمانت و شرایط گواهینامه رو هم ذکر کنید.شوخی کردم, ولی واقعا" نصیحت شما به یه نفر مثل من(-20) برای اینکه زندگی شغلیش(برنامه نویسی) پیچیده نشه چیه؟


جالب بود... میشه منظورتن از واژه "پیچیده" رو بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
واقعا متوجه منظورتون نمیشم.




> سلام
> جناب موسوي اين خبرهاي به روز رو از كجا مي آوريد؟ مثلا راجع به هر موضوعي.... از FireFox بگير تا تكنيك هاي برنامه نويسي اين همه سايت و وبلاگ رو آرشيو كرديد؟ مثلا روزتون رو با خبرها چي جوري شروع مي كنيد؟ سر مي زنيد به اون  آرشيوتون؟ يا تصادفي سرچ مي كنيد يه خبر جديد رو پيدا مي كنيد؟ اميدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم.


سلام.
بله. منظور رو خوب و واضح رسوندید و خوشحالم که اینو سوال کردید. چون همین یکی دو روز پیش یه نفر شاکی شدش که "چرا لینک به سایتهای خارجی رو اینجا میذارید، جاش مطلب بذارید و ماهیگیری یاد بدید و ..."  :ناراحت: 

نوشته افرادی رو که به کارهاشون و اطلاعاتشون علاقمند هستید رو دنبال کنید. Twitter یکی از بهترین روشها برای کسب بی درنگ اینگونه خبرها و مقالات هستش. اگر به صفحه Twitter من بیایید، من اونجا چند نفر رو Follow میکنم که مهمترین این افراد عبارتند از:

Phill HaackMartin FowlerScott Gu.Scott W. AmblerJohn ResigMark RussinovichScott HanselmanDr. Suzanne Gildert
با دنبال کردن لحظه ای این افراد، (بکمک نرم افزارهایی که برای اینکار طراحی شده اند)، من بیشترین اطلاعاتی رو که مایلم بدست بیارم، از مدیریت پروژه گرفته، تا Quantom Computing و تغییر در بنیان Windows و ... بدستم میرسه. خودم هم بسیاری از اخبار مهم رو که از Source های دیگه بدستم میرسه توی Twitter پست میکنم و ...

سایتهای زیر نیز برای بدست آوردن آخرین اطلاعات بشدت کمک میکنه:

dzone.compopurls.comdigg.com
و البته، Google Alert هایی که بصورت لحظه ای دست نوشته بسیاری از افراد رو در زمینه های خاص برام Email میکنه... البته خروارها سایت دیگه وجود داره، که در حال حاضر حوصله اش رو ندارم دونه دونه براتون Copy & Paste کنم، اما مهمترینهاش اینهایی بود که خدمتتون عرض کردم.

البته دو جین سایت بسیار خوب نیز برای Web Development دارم که اگر فرصت کنم، همین پست رو Update میکنم و لیست مربوطه رو همینجا اضافه میکنم. خوشحال میشم اگر کسی لینک به درد بخوری زمینه های مختلف Development داره اینجا برای دیگران پست کنه تا همگی بتونیم از اونها بهره ببریم.

----------


## salehbagheri

باز هم سلام!

شما عنوان کردید که مدتهاست زبان ++C رو گذاشتید کنار و الان با #C مشغولید!

میخواستم بپرسم آیا بر روی #C میشه برای پروژه های نسبتاً بزرگ و سنگین حساب باز کرد؟ یکی از مشکلات برنامه های تحت دات نت «سرعت کم» اونهاست که معمولا با سنگین شدن برنامه خیلی محسوس میشه.
یه برنامه نسبتا معمولی مثل Paint.NET رو هم نتونستند کاملاً بر مبنای دات نت بسازند و هسته اصلیش رو به صورت Native نوشتند که فکر کنم فقط بخاطر سرعتش بوده!

خودم یکی دوتا برنامه کوچیک واسه خودم نوشتم، خیلی کدهاشو Refactor کردم که سرعتش بهتر بشه ولی باز چندان دلچسب نیست ! میخواستم بپرسم شما برنامه هایی که با #C نوشتید در چه حد و اندازه ای بودند و چه سرعتی داشتند و آیا از برنامه هایی که برای افزایش سرعت برنامه اسفاده میشه استفاده میکنید؟

------------------------



> Twitter یکی از بهترین روشها برای کسب بی درنگ اینگونه خبرها و مقالات هستش


خب متأسفانه ما از یک منبع بزرگ خبری بی نصیب هستیم.




> خوشحال میشم اگر کسی لینک به درد بخوری زمینه های مختلف Development داره اینجا برای دیگران پست کنه تا همگی بتونیم از اونها بهره ببریم.


من حوزه فعالیتم بیشتر حول این سایتها هست:

سری سایتهای توت (http://tutsplus.com/)
سایت ساده و به روز و جالب SixRevisions.com !
مجله Smashing !

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

1.جناب موسوی ... نظرتون راجع به تکنولوژی Azure چیه ... و تاثرات اون بر دنیای برنامه نویسی .
2.چطور با برنامه نویش آشنا شدین. اولین پستتون چی بود .. اولین تشکر و اولین تشکر کردن.
3.اینو شاید نشه سوال در نظر گرفت ولی خب دوس دارم نظر شما رو بدونم:یکی از معضلات رشته ی ما اینه امتیاز دهی یا رتبه بندی توی وجود نداره .. هر کسی می تونه ادعا کنه که من کامپیوتریم .. جالب اینجاس که تعداد قابل توجهی از دوستان هم فقط و فقط برای مدرک به این رشته می یان و وقتی که فارغ شدن بازار کار رو خراب می کنن ، ارزش رشته رو پایین می یارن و کلا حرابکاری می کنن .. از دوستای من هست وقتی می ره دانشگاه و سایت فقط و فقط  چند تا کار می کنه ، سایت استقلال ، سایت پرسپولیس ، بلاگفا و یه مقدار چت .. با امدادهای غیبی هم درسا پاس می شن .. 
خب شما اگه متولی آموزش بودین یا اهرمهای مناسب داشتین برای این جور مسائل چه فکری می کردین ؟ 
متشکرم

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> باز هم سلام! شما عنوان کردید که مدتهاست زبان ++C رو گذاشتید کنار و الان با C#‎‎ مشغولید! میخواستم بپرسم آیا بر روی C#‎‎ میشه برای پروژه های نسبتاً بزرگ و سنگین حساب باز کرد؟ یکی از مشکلات برنامه های تحت دات نت «سرعت کم» اونهاست که معمولا با سنگین شدن برنامه خیلی محسوس میشه. یه برنامه نسبتا معمولی مثل Paint.NET رو هم نتونستند کاملاً بر مبنای دات نت بسازند و هسته اصلیش رو به صورت Native نوشتند که فکر کنم فقط بخاطر سرعتش بوده!


سلام.
ببینید. به کاری که میخواهیم انجام بدیم بستگی داره و اینکه Real Time بودن در اون کار چقدر برای ما مهمه... اینکه مخاطبین برنامه ما چه کسانی هستن بسیار مهمه... خوشبختانه امروزه CPU های Multi Core عرف بازار شده و تقریبا همه از اینگونه پردازنده ها بهره میبرن. اوائل اوضاع به این خوبی نبود و حقیقتا نمیشد تحت .NET برنامه Desktop App ی تجاری تولید کرد. امروزه وضعیت به مراتب بهتر شده و بدون شک این مساله در آینده بهتر و بهتر هم خواهد شد، به بیان دیگه، اجرای کدهای Managed دیگه یه گلوگاه محسوب نمیشه.

برنامه های بزرگ و سنگین، عموما اگر خوب طراحی بشن، کاربر مطلقا حس پایین بودن سرعت رو در اونها نخواهد داشت. یکی از اشتباهاتی که برنامه نویسها انجام میدن، ترکیب کدهای متعلق به هر بخش با یکدیگر هستش. گاهی اینقدر تو Object Oriented غرق میشن که Pattern ها رو به فراموشی میسپرن. گاهی اینقدر به Pattern ها در برنامه اهمیت میدن که اهمیت نوشتن یک الگوریتم خوب رو از یاد میبرن. گاهی الگوریتم و Pattern های وخبی رو در برنامه رعایت می کنند، اما از توانایی های Caching و ... استفاده نمیکنن. هر کدوم از اینها به تنهایی میتونه هر سیستمی رو به زانو در بیاره.

تا اونجاییکه من اطلاع دارم (شاید هم این مساله تغییر کرده باشه) در Paint.NET از کدهای اندکی بزبان C++‎ برای نوشتن نصاب برنامه و توانایی یکپارچه سازی اون با Shell استفاده شده و گمان نمیکنم Core این محصول کد Native باشه (که Shell Integration اش رو هم میشید با C#‎ درست کرد).




> خودم یکی دوتا برنامه کوچیک واسه خودم نوشتم، خیلی کدهاشو Refactor کردم که سرعتش بهتر بشه ولی باز چندان دلچسب نیست! میخواستم بپرسم شما برنامه هایی که با C#‎‎ نوشتید در چه حد و اندازه ای بودند و چه سرعتی داشتند و آیا از برنامه هایی که برای افزایش سرعت برنامه اسفاده میشه استفاده میکنید؟


سرعت برنامه رو شما بر اساس چه Metric ای اندازه گیری می کنید؟ مقالات زیادی در این باب در مجله MSDN منتشر شده که کمک بسزایی در بالا بردن سرعت برنامه میکنه، اما به مواردی که در فوق به اونها اشاره کردم نیز باید توجه ویژه ای بشه... در نهایت باید اینو پذیرفت که سرعت اجرای برنامه های .NET قابل مقایسه با سرعت اجرای کدهای Native نیست...

من عموما برنامه های Web-Based بزرگ (یا بهتره بگم بسیار بزرگ) ای رو با C#‎ نوشتم و خوب، اصلا Performance برای من یه مساله نبوده. اما در Desktop App هایی که نوشتم، حقیقتش بله. تقریبا کلیه برنامه هام با Engine های غیر .NET در ارتباط بودن و فقط UI برنامه .NET بوده... البته این مساله دلائلی غیر از Performance داشته...

----------


## saed2006

اقای موسوی فرمودین به مقالاتی برای افزایش سرعت برنامه ها بر خورد کردین میشه چند تا از اون مقالات رو اینحا هم معرفی کنید تا دوستان استفاده کنند
ممنون

----------


## sara1368

سلام
1.اقای موسوی کسی که میخواد  از  sql در سی شارپ استفاده کنه به نظر شما چه کتاب یا کلاسی میتونه براش مفید باشه؟؟؟؟؟
2.تا حالا شده انقدر پای کامپیوتر باشید که دیگران اعتراض کنن؟(اخه این مشکل بسیاری از کسانی هست که مدت زیادی رو با کامپیوتر میگذرونن)

----------


## vangelis_persian

سلام استاد موسوی 
واقعا مطالبی که گفتید اینقدر زیبا و کامل هست که جایی برای هیچ سوالی باقی نمی گذارد.
سوال: 
جایی کلاس ندارید؟(قصد تدریس ندارید)
منظورم دوره آموزشی که خودتون استادش باشید؟
در ضمن آواتور زیبایی دارید بخصوص "Followme"
موفق باشید/

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام، 

به PHP خوش اومدید:D 
میشه بگید چی شد که شروع به یادگیری PHP کردید؟ شما کهASP.NET کار هستید و میگند یادگیری یکی ازینا کافیه؟

(منم تا حدیasp.netکارهستم و الان یه جا بهم کارphpدادند مجبوری رفتم php یادبگیرم:D نمیدونید چقدر خوشحال شدم شماهم phpدارید کار میکنید:D)

----------


## JaguarXF

هفته قبل این مشکل رو داشتم. مشتاقم راه شما رو بدونم:

در یک پروژه سی شارپ دارم از یک کامپوننتی که قبلا با ویبی 6 نوشته بودیم استفاده میکنم. 
این کامپوننت در برنامه سی شارپم داره باعث خطا میشه و بطور مطلوب عمل نمیکنه.
چجوری دیباگ کنم؟!

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> 1.جناب موسوی ... نظرتون راجع به تکنولوژی Azure چیه ... و تاثرات اون بر دنیای برنامه نویسی .


ظاهرا دنیا به اون سمت حرکت کرده و خوب، این میتونه هم خبر خوبی برای ما باشه، هم خبر بد. خوب از این جهت که دیگه مدیریت فیزیکی سیستمهایی که به طرق حرفه ای چیده شدن و در امنیت کامل به سر میبرن، دیگه وظیفه ما نیست و ما فقط کافیه با پرداخت هزینه ای، بسته به نیازمون، سرویسهای مورد نظرمون رو Scale Up یا Scale Down کنیم.... (و هزار و یک منفعت دیگه). بد از این جنبه که دیگه کنترل اطلاعات داره از دست مردم خارج میشه و ما دیگه روش کنترل کمتری داریم.

این سیستمها API هایی رو در اختیار مشتریان قرار میدن که کنترل فعالیت ها در Cloud رو میسر میکنه... راستش دقیقا متوجه منظورتون از "تاثیرش بر برنامه نویسی" نشدم. تاثیر خاصی تو کار برنامه نویسها نداره، قاعدتا این طراحان هستن که تصمیم میگیرن آیا باید داده ها در Cloud قرار بگیره یا خیر....




> 2.چطور با برنامه نویش آشنا شدین. اولین پستتون چی بود .. اولین تشکر و اولین تشکر کردن.


آشنایی با برنامه نویسی؟ اینو تو چند پست قبل توضیح دادم. اولین پستم؟ فکر میکنم اولین پستم در مورد Thread ها و TerminateThread بود که خوب، متاسفانه به جنجال کشیده شد و کسی حرف منو اونموقع قبول نکرد. بچه ها پرسیدن "یه دلیل معتبر برای حرفت بیار که Abort در کلاس Thread اینطوری عمل میکنه" و من گفتم "برای اینکه من دارم میگم"  :قهقهه:  و خوب، متاسفانه یکی از بچه ها بعدش نوشت: "گفتم دلیل معتبر" و البته خیلی بهم برخورد که در نهایت سوال مربوطه رو توی Google Groups پست کردم و خارجیها به اون سوال همون پاسخی رو دادن که من داده بودم. اما متاسفانه بچه ها علیرغم اینکه اون پاسخها رو خوندن... بگذریم. بدی داشتن یه پست هم اینه... تشکر ها رو هم یادم نمیاد.




> خب شما اگه متولی آموزش بودین یا اهرمهای مناسب داشتین برای این جور مسائل چه فکری می کردین ؟


من عادت دارم هر چیزی رو که در مسیر بدی قرار میگیره، "باز تعریف" کنم. وقتی دوباره تعریف میکنم، اونوقت میتونم راه حلی مناسب براش پیدا کنم. متاسفانه وضعیت بسیار بدتر از این حرفهاست که شما زدید. تا وقتی بسیاری از مسائل "از نو تعریف نشن"، وضعیت اگر بدتر نشه، قطعا بهتر نخواهد شد.

----------


## mazdadoost

سلام آقا مهدی:
قبل از هر چیر بابت وقتی که برای جوا به سوالاتم صرف میکنید بسیار سپاسگذارم.
1-زاد مطمئن نیستم, ولی به نظرم جایی فرمودین از مدل برنامه نویسی اپل مکینتاش خوشتون نمییاد .اگه اینطوره میشه بیشتر توضیح بفرمایید.
2-من با برنامه هایی کار کردم که توسط کمپانی هایی مثل Siemens-Toshiba-و یاPhilips  ساخته شدن و تحت پلت فرم ویندوز بودن . این برنامه ها وظایف حیاتی در زمینه پزشکی داشته اند . و لی بارها مشاهده کردم که دچار خطاهای مهلکی شده اند که یا از کتابخانه های VC بوده است یا باگ های ویندوز . اما وقتی از نمونه مشابه محصولات شرکت GE در Linux استفاده شده بنده که هیچ مشکلی ندیدم.نظرتون راجع به این وضعیت چیست؟ Mission Critical در Windows?
3-پسر گلی تو از طرف من ببوس.

سربلند باشید.

----------


## sara1368

اقای موسوی میخواستم بدونم برنامه نویسی و کترکردن زیاد با کامپیوتر برای همسرتون یا پسرتون مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه؟(اخه من و نامزدم  علاقه زیادی به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی داریم مخصوصا اون و بعضی وقت ها این حس برام پیش میاد که اولویت اول با برنامه نویسیه برا ایشون)

چه پیشنهادی دارین که این احساس از بین بره؟
به نظر شما هر برنامه نویسی چند ساعت رو باید به برنامه نویسی اختصاص بده؟
متشکرم

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> اقای موسوی فرمودین به مقالاتی برای افزایش سرعت برنامه ها بر خورد کردین میشه چند تا از اون مقالات رو اینحا هم معرفی کنید تا دوستان استفاده کنند
> ممنون




NGen Revs Up Your Performance with Powerful New FeaturesPractical  Tips For Boosting The Performance Of Windows Forms AppsNative Image Generator (Ngen.exe) To NGen or not to NGen


دیدن این ویدئو رو هم توصیه میکنم.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

با سلام
خیلی خوشحالم از اینکه تونستم یه جایی پیدا کنم که با خیال راحت (نه با ترس  از طولانی شدن پ.خ.) سوالات غیر مرتبط با برنامه نویسی رو از شما بپرسم و  از تجربیات طلایی تون استفاده کنم و عذر میخوام که دقیقه نود این تاپیک  پربار رو دیدم (همچنین ببخشید اگه سوالها  احتمالاً طولانی میشن):

1- با توجه به اینکه تو بخش هیئت تحریریه مجله در خدمت شما بودم و از  راهنمایی هاتون استفاده کردم و فکر می کنم از تعداد انگشت شمار اعضاء این  سایت باشید که رسته کاری مشابهی (علاوه بر تخصص های دیگه تون) با بنده  دارن؛ میخواستم بدونم شما چطور تونستید برنامه نویسی ویندوز رو (شاید یه  زمانی در گذشته) با مباحث Telco پیوند بدین؟ برای اینکه واضح تر سوالم رو  مطرح کنم : میدونید که سوئیچ ها و پروتکل های مخابراتی بیشتر با لینوکس و  امثالهم سازگاری دارن تا ویندوز، چون تو لینوکس تا جد تمام پروتکل ها بصورت  بازمتن در اختیار ما هست و فقط کافیه ازشون استفاده کنیم یا مثلاً نحوه  ناویری IP-PBX ها، *UCS* ها و  کلاً اکثر موارد مرتبط با PSTN معمولاً با لینوکس سازگار یا بهتر بگم _فراگیرتر _ هستند، نمیگم مثلاً *OCS*  چیز بدی هست یا کاربردی نداره و ... ولی معمولاً از دید بنده و امثال  بنده، ما خیلی بیشتر دستمون تو مستقات لینوکس بازه تا مایکروسافت؛ اونجا  واسه همه چی باید پول بدی، مخصوصاً این لایسنس ها شورش رو درآوردن؛ نمونه  اش G.729! علاوه بر اینکه خود پروتکل پولی هست ولی تو FreePBX ما rpm  بازمتن اش رو داریم و کافیه بازش کنیم یا ILBC و ...؛ اینا VoIP بودن، تو  POTS که دیگه بدتر : کارکردن با سوئیچ های کارین و ZTE و ... واقعاً با  ویندوز بنظرم کابوس میاد؛ دیگه خیلی کش پیدا کرد، ببخشید.
نمی دونم منظورم رو درست رسوندم یا نه، یا اصلاً دیدگاهم درست هست یا باید  تغییرش بدم؟

2- بنظرتون بالا رفتن سن می تونه دلیلی برای تغییر رویکردها و اهداف باشه؟ مثلاً آدم باید بیشتر گرایش های مدیریتی داشته باشه تا برنامه نویسی! واقعیت اش قبلاً فکر می کردم هر قدمی به سمت مدیریت، من رو به فسیل شدن هدایت میکنه ولی الان می بینم نمی تونم با سرعت تکنولوژی حرکت کنم، فقط هم مساله حوصله نیست، واقعاً دیگه رویکردهای مدیریتی گریزناپذیر میشه؛ راستش نمی تونم دیدم رو نسبت به مدیران (حتی از نوع فنی) عوض کنم و از اینکه اونجا قرار بگیرم بشدت فراری هستم. (یه مقاله ای در باب مدیریت استراتژیک بنام  _فرق "مدیرفنی" با "مدیرفنی"_ دیدم که به این برداشتم بیشتر صحه گذاشت)؛ سوالم رو می تونم اینجوری هم بپرسم که میشه _پارادوکس "مدیریت"_ و_ "بروز و توانا بودن از لحاظ توسعه سیستم_" رو حل کرد یا نه اصلاً همچین چیزی صحت نداره؟

3- چرا تو ایران Open-Source رو برابر با  :قهقهه: ،  :بامزه:  و  :گیج:  فرض می کنن؟ چیکار می تونیم بکنیم (حتی منِ نوعی، منظورم این نیست که فرهنگ عوض بشه!) تا حداقل پذیرش رو بین کارفرماها داشته باشن؟ چی بگیم تا مخشون رو کار بگیریم؟ بحث های فنی که معمولاً <> پذیرش و == پرت و پرت تحویل دادن و جمله "پس خبرتون می کنیم!"

4- بنظرتون آدمایی مثل من که تا حدودی (اگه یادتون نرفته باشه!) تو رسته متفاوتی کار کردیم، باید بیایم سمت برنامه نویسی های فراگیر مثل توسعه وب و بانک اطلاعاتی های درپیت؟ یعنی میشه؟ چون دیگه واقعاً داره عرصه واسمون تنگ تر میشه و درخواست ها متفاوت تر. یا بهتر می بینید با توجه به اینکه تخصص مون داره شدیداً وابسته به پروتکل های Packet-switching میشه، بریم تو دنیای بی سر و ته شبکه، روتیگ و سیسکو و آلکاتل و ... واسه کدوم بیشتر امید هست که پام لب گور نرسیده به یه جایی برسیم؟ یه زمانی بود که همه چیز فقط سوئیچ ها، کافو، پست، PSTN و ... بود ولی الان همه چی میره سمت سافت سوئیچ، مدیا گیت وی، NGN و امثالهم؛ واقعیت اش فکر می کنم از اینجا مانده و از اونجا رانده دارم میشم، میخوام ببینم الان چه کاری برای من شبیه یاد گرفتن راه رفتن کبک نیست؟

5- در مورد *Azure* دوستان سوال کردن، قرار بود یکمی در مورد کمک به التیام این حس پارانویایی بنده در این مبحث (*پردازش ابری : توطئه تغییر آینده؟*) کمک کنید، چی شد؟ 

6- بنده علاوه بر آگاهی از بار فنی و دانش به روز شما (و طبعاً غبطه یا حسادت نمی دونم!) همیشه شما رو بعنوان یه مسیر دهنده و راهنمای کاری هم می بینم، نظرتون چیه که من خیلی از پست هام معمولاً دیده نمیشن؟ آیا همه فکر می کنن که من دارم مزخرف میگم؟ البته وقتی حل مشکلات جزئی یا آموزش های پراکنده هست نه، ولی جتی تو بحث های حاشیه ای و سوالات معمولی (نه زیاد فنی) هم پست های من رو همه می پرن فکر میکنم! میدونم خیلی شخصی شد ولی شاید بتونم نحوه سوال پرسیدنم رو تصحیح کنم! نمونه اش همین اواخر تو *بحث دربارۀ گفتگوی فنی شماره یک (اصول و قواعد کد نویسی)* من دوتا (*49* و *50*) سوال پرسیدم، انگار وجود خارجی ندارن! اکثراً همینطوری هست، منظورم به شما نیست، از قبلاً ها همینطور بوده (*1* و *2* و *3* و* ...*)!!!

7- ببخشید اینو میگم، امیدوارم حمل بر تعریف بذارید : من فکر می کنم از وقتی مدیر اونهمه بخش شدین، خیلی با حوصله تر و خوش اخلاق تر شدین، یا اگه بخوام بهتر بگم بیشتر ما ها رو تحمل میکنید، درسته؟ البته می بخشید ها!

امیدوارم اولاً این پست من نامرئی نباشه و ثانیاً سرتون رو درد نیاورده باشم، بازم ببخشید  :خجالت:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام 1.اقای موسوی کسی که میخواد  از  sql در سی شارپ استفاده کنه به نظر شما چه کتاب یا کلاسی میتونه براش مفید باشه؟؟؟؟؟ 2.تا حالا شده انقدر پای کامپیوتر باشید که دیگران اعتراض کنن؟(اخه این مشکل بسیاری از کسانی هست که مدت زیادی رو با کامپیوتر میگذرونن)


سلام.

این سوالتون اندکی گنگه. شما به SQL مسلط هستید ولی با نحوه استفاده از اون در C#‎ مشکل دارید؟ اگر منظورتون اینه، کافیه یک کتاب در مورد ADO.NET مطالعه کنید تا روش استفاده از Feature های ADO.NET رو فرا بگیرید. کتابهای انتشارات APress بنظر من امروزه از بقیه کتب انتشارات های دیگه سر تر هستش (البته اگر Prentice-Hall و McGraw hill رو فاکتور بگیریم). اما اگر منظورتون یادگیری SQL هستش، اون دیگه یه داستان متفاوته. باید ببینید در چه سطحی میخواهید در این عرصه وارد بشید. طراحی بانک، Tuning و ... در حقیقت باید ابتدا ببینید میخواهید در چه سطحی فعالیت کنید:  developer، coordinator، DBA، مشاور و ... برای هر کدوم از اینها پاسخهای متفاوتی وجود داره (که البته، آقای سلیم آبادی یا ثباتی توصیه های بهتری در این مورد میتونن براتون داشته باشن).شاید بهتر بود میپرسیدید "تا حالا شده کسی اعتراض نکنه"؟  :لبخند:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام، جایی کلاس ندارید؟(قصد تدریس ندارید) منظورم دوره آموزشی که خودتون استادش باشید؟ در ضمن آواتور زیبایی دارید بخصوص "Followme" موفق باشید/


سلام.
راستش من چند باری تدریس کرده ام... اولین چیزی که 12-14 سال پیش تدریس کردم، "طرز صحیح کار کردن با اینترنت" بود. (مطالبی که تو جلسه مربوطه مطرح میکردم، از کتاب Internet: The Complete Reference نوشته Harley Hahn نویسنده معروف کتب اینترنتی و Internet Yellow Pages و ... بودش). اینقدر مطالب این کتاب بعهدها بهم کمک کرد که حد و اندازه نداره. هنوز که هنوزه، اولین نوشته های این کتاب رو از حفظ هستم:

The internet is by far the most and the greatest achievement in the history of mankind. What? Do I mean that it's more important that Michelangelo's David?

حقیقتا این کتاب در اون زمان شاهکاری بودش... بگذریم، از اصل مساله دور شدم. من معتقدم (با احترام به فعالان در حوزه تدریس)، آدمها دو دسته هستند:

کسانیکه *میتونن*، *انجام* *میدن.*کسانی که *نمیتونن*، *درس میدن* (تا دیگران انجام بدن).
من همیشه ترجیح میدم جزء دسته اول باشم. راستش یادم نمیره، یه بار، وقتی داشتم HTML درس میدادم (کلاس خصوصی بود)، اون آقا و خانمی که داشتم بهشون درس میدادن اینقدر اعصاب منو بهم ریختن با خنگ بازیهایی که در آوردن، که یه هو صدامو بردم بالا و گفتم "من مگه الان نگفتم..."؟ و خوب، یه هو متوجه شدم بندگان خدا پول دادن که یاد بگیرن، نه اینکه من برم و دعواشون کنم.  :قهقهه:  بعد اون یکی دو بار دیگه سعی کردم درس بدم، اما راستش اشتیاقی در حضار نمیدیدم و باعث شد، مدتها پیش دیگه هرگز بهش فکر نکنم. این مساله به پرسش شما بی ارتباطه، اما یاد مطلبی افتادم که در کتابی خونده بودم:

پسری از سقراط پرسیدش که چیکار کنم توی فلان زمینه استاد بشم؟ میخوام فلان درس رو به کمال به من بیاموزی... سقراط گفت برو کنار اون آب بایست و سرت رو در آب کن. پسر رفت و اینکارو کرد، وقتی نفسش تموم شد، سرش رو خواست بیرون بیاره، اما سقراط با فشار سرش رو در زیر آب نگاه داشت. جوون رنگش پرید و شروع به دست و پا زدن کرد. سقراط اونو رها کرد و پسرک نفس عمیقی کشید. سقراط ازش پرسید: "وقتی اون زیر بودی و داشتی خفه میشدی به چی فکر میکردی و بیشترین چیزی که طلب میکردی چی بود؟" و پسرک جواب داد: "فقط به هوا فکر میکردم و اینکه چطور میتونم اکسیژن رو به ریه هام برسونم..." سقراط گفت: بسیار خوب، برو، برو تا وقتیکه همینقدر به یادگرفتن فلان مطلب احساس نیاز کنی، اونوقت بیا، من به تو خواهم آموخت....

متاسفانه الان بچه های ما اون میل، خواست و انگیزه یادگیری رو از دست داده اند... همه دوست دارن بهترین باشن، اما برای رسیدن به اون نقطه تلاشی نمیکنن.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام، به PHP خوش اومدید:D میشه بگید چی شد که شروع به یادگیری PHP کردید؟ شما کهASP.NET کار هستید و میگند یادگیری یکی ازینا کافیه؟ (منم تا حدیASP.NETکارهستم و الان یه جا بهم کارphpدادند مجبوری رفتم php یادبگیرم:D نمیدونید چقدر خوشحال شدم شماهم phpدارید کار میکنید:D)


سلام.
ممنونم. واقعیتش دو دلیل عمده داره: یکی اینکه دوست دارم تغییراتی که بچه  ها در نظراتشون عنوان میکنن خودم بتونم روی این سایت اعمال کنم و اینجا رو  محل دلپذیرتری برای بچه ها کنم (چون همونطوریکه مطلعید vBulletin با PHP  نوشته شده و ...) دوم اینکه دوست دارم بدین ترتیب بهانه ای برای ورود به  دنیای غیر مایکروسافتی داشته باشم و اونها رو هم تجربه کنم.




> هفته قبل این مشکل رو داشتم. مشتاقم راه شما رو بدونم:
> در یک پروژه سی شارپ دارم از یک کامپوننتی که قبلا با ویبی 6 نوشته بودیم استفاده میکنم. 
> این کامپوننت در برنامه سی شارپم داره باعث خطا میشه و بطور مطلوب عمل نمیکنه.
> چجوری دیباگ کنم؟!


چه خطایی رخ میده؟ آیا این Component رو بطور کامل و مناسب آزمایش کرده بودید؟ من نمیدونم که VB6 اجازه طراحی COM ها رو به شما میده یا نه، اما اگر Component مورد نظر شما بر اساس COM طراحی شده باشه، اولین چیزی که میتونم بگم نگاه به وضعیت آپارتمانها در C#‎ هنگام استفاده از COM Server مزبور هستش. عموما افراد به این مساله که COM مربوطه برای چه شرایطی برنامه ریزی شده دقت نمیکنن و این Source بسیاری از مشکلات بعدی در InterOp هستش. اگر بیشتر توضیح بدید، شاید بتونم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام آقا مهدی: قبل از هر چیر بابت وقتی که برای جوا به سوالاتم صرف میکنید بسیار سپاسگذارم.


سلام.
استدعا دارم قربان...  :لبخند: 




> 1-زاد مطمئن نیستم, ولی به نظرم جایی فرمودین از مدل برنامه نویسی اپل مکینتاش خوشتون نمییاد .اگه اینطوره میشه بیشتر توضیح بفرمایید.


راستش فکر میکنم تنها مطلبی که من در مورد Apple گفته باشم، مکانیزم Versioning اونها در Software Development باشه. و الا در حال حاضر چیز دیگه ای بخاطرم نمیاد.




> 2-من با برنامه هایی کار کردم که توسط کمپانی هایی مثل Siemens-Toshiba-و یاPhilips  ساخته شدن و تحت پلت فرم ویندوز بودن . این برنامه ها وظایف حیاتی در زمینه پزشکی داشته اند . و لی بارها مشاهده کردم که دچار خطاهای مهلکی شده اند که یا از کتابخانه های VC بوده است یا باگ های ویندوز . اما وقتی از نمونه مشابه محصولات شرکت GE در Linux استفاده شده بنده که هیچ مشکلی ندیدم.نظرتون راجع به این وضعیت چیست؟ Mission Critical در Windows?


توی اینکه ویندوز نیاز به یه گردگیری اساسی داره، هیچ شکی نیست. شاید حرفهایی که Mark Russinovich در مورد MinWin زده بود، سالها بعد به نتیجه برسه و شاهد یه Core مینیمومی باشیم که برای چنین کارهای حیاتی مناسب باشه. در کل، چون تجربه ای با سیستم عاملهای Hard Real Time (واقعی) ندارم، نمیتونم به این سوال شما پاسخ شفافی بدم.




> 3-پسر گلی تو از طرف من ببوس.


منونم...  :لبخند:

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

جناب موسوی فکر کنم دیگه این آخرین سوالام باشه گرچه مثه خوردن آب شور که عطش رو بیشتر می کنه سوال پرسیدن از استاد گرانقدری مثه شما عطش آدم رو بیشتر می کنه برای دونستن :
1.فرموده بودین که Pdf های زیادی رو مطالعه می کنید .. روی سیستم این کار رو می کنید ؟ یا رو ی لب تاپ یا دستگاه دیگه ای ؟ 
2.جناب موسوی آیا گروه های خبری مثه It Teach republic سراغ دارین برای اخبار آموزشی ؟ 
از اینکه به سوالام جواب دادین بی نهایت تشکر می کنم .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> اقای موسوی میخواستم بدونم برنامه نویسی و کترکردن زیاد با کامپیوتر برای همسرتون یا پسرتون مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه؟


البته که میکنه. 




> (اخه من و نامزدم  علاقه زیادی به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی داریم مخصوصا اون و بعضی وقت ها این حس برام پیش میاد که اولویت اول با برنامه نویسیه برا ایشون)


ببینید. بخاطر خدا این موضوعات رو با هم ترکیب نکنید. مطمئن باشید که یه تراشه نمیتونه جای شما رو برای همسرتون بگیره، اما این به این معنا نیستش که 100% توجه ایشون در طول تمام لحظه ها صرفا معطوف شما خواهد بود. اولش بدون شک همینطوره، اما به مرور زمان، دوست داشتن جای عشق رو میگیره و روابط به سطح دیگه ای میرسه و این مساله اجتناب ناپذیره.

زندگی امروزه ما آدمها عموما اینطوری شده که اگر کار کنیم، داریم بخوریم، اگر کار نکنیم باید کاسه گدایی دست بگیریم و ... این همیشه دغدغه من بوده که پس کی من میتونم برم فلان جزیره، پامو رو پام بندازم و در حالیکه لم داده ام، به بازی کردن پسر و همسرم و بدو بدوی اونها نگاه کنم و... وضعیت من بمراتب بدتر از دیگران هستش، چون من تعطیلات رسمی ایران رو هم ظرف چند سال اخیر، تعطیل نبودم و این دیگه واقعا همه چیز رو برای من و خانواده ام سخت تر کرده...




> چه پیشنهادی دارین که این احساس از بین بره؟


خودتون رو مقابل همسرتون و علائق اون نبینید. همونطوریکه گفتم، یه تراشه هرگز نمیتونه جای شما رو برای ایشون پر کنه (یا بالعکس).

در ابتدای برخی کتب جملات صریحی در این مورد نوشته شده که "اگر همسرم  باهام راه نمیومد، نمیتونستم این کتابو بنویسم"، "اگر همسرم کار دشوار مدیریت درس بچه ها تو اون یکی دو سال رو عهده دار نمیشد، من هرگز نمیتونستم این کتاب رو برای چاپ آماده کنم" و ...
این جور نوشته ها فراووونه.... واقعا زیاده... اکثر نویسندگان در ابتدای کتبشون به این مساله اشاره میکنن... این یه واقعیته. اگر همسر Kruglinsky باهاش راه نیومده بود، من هرگز شانس خوندن کتاب MFC ی ایشون رو پیدا نمیکردم و هرگز به MFC علاقه پیدا نمیکردم. بنابراین واقعا خوشحالم که ایشون این شانس رو از من و خیلی های دیگه نگرفت تا ما هم بتونیم پیشرفت کنیم.




> به  نظر شما هر برنامه نویسی چند ساعت رو باید به برنامه نویسی اختصاص بده


من هرگز نمیتونم در این مورد توصیه ای کنم... اما توی یکی از Podcast های Scott Hanselman دقیقا به این مسائل اشاره شده. در واقع همسر Scott (که فکر میکنم حداقل چند برابر من تلاش میکنه و دو تا فرزند هم داره و برای مایکروسافت کار میکنه)، به این سوال که "همسر یه Geek بودن چطور هستش؟ آیا شخصیت برنامه نویسها متفاوت از دیگر افراد هستش و ... صریحا پاسخهایی میده که بهتون توصیه میکنم حتما به اونها گوش کنید.

در واقع میگه وقتی به حقیقت آنچه که در پشت این همه عجیب و غریب بودن این افراد پی میبرید، راحت تر میتونید با مساله کنار بیایید. بعدش Scott به تاریخ انقاضای کره ای که صبح خورده بوده اشاره میکنه اما به سختی یادش میاد که چند سال هستش که با همسرش ازدواج کرده و خوب عکس العمل Mo (همسر Scott جالبه) (و البته شوخیهایی که با هم میکنن).
بعدش میگه که قبل ازدواج باهم توافق کرده بودیم که چی از زندگی میخواهیم. اولین مشکل زوجها پول هستش، چند تا حساب بانکی داری و ... بهتره من توضیح ندم. خودتون MP3 اش رو Download کنید و گوش بدید، اما حتما اینکارو کنید.

----------


## Afshin160

با سلام ...

راستش يه راهنمايي مي خواستم .در جايي كه كار مي كنم يه اپراتور ساده هستم و صرفاً برحسب علاقه در زمينه هاي SQL server , C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ , vb , ASP.NET كار كردم آنقدري كه فرصت داشتم سعي كردم خودم را در اين ضمينه بالا بكشم . ولي اصلا" از خودم راضي نيستم .وحال به من توصيه كردن برم بخش برنامه نويس !! البته اگر مديريت اجازه بده !؟ وقتي رفتم و بررسي كردم ديدم اين بخش خيلي جالبه چون گروهي كه سيستم آن مركز را طراحي كردن يه شركت دو نفره بوده كه برنامه را با سورس  تحويل دادن و 2 سالي هست رفتن و اون قسمت هم يه كارمند برنامه نويس داره  كه از اون قبلي ها يه چيزهايي ياد گرفته...حال جالبه اينه كه برنامه با   PowerBuilder 11 كهمحصول شركت
      sybase هست نوشته شده و ديتابيس آن هم  oracle است و جالبه كه همكارمون نه از net. و نه از SQLserver آگاهي داره ..!!!! و فقط با toadو    PowerBuilder كار كرده ...  خوب من هم كه تو oracle   و       PowerBuilder تعطيلم .

يه پروژه با كلي باگ( با سورس) آماده ولي منبع ياد گيري كم ...
وبدتر از اون يه سري مدير كه هيچ چيز از برنامه نويسي نمي دونند ... و كلي انتظار ...

اين يه توضيح اجمالي بود .

 حال سوال من اينه كه از كجا شروع كنم به ياد كيري و اصلا" چطور شروع كنم ...؟
از آناليز ديتابيس يا از  PowerBuilder ؟
اصلاً oracle را از كجا شروع كنم ؟ اصلاً هيچ بكگراندي ازش ندارم ؟ 

البته شايد جاي اين حرف ها اينجا نباشه ..كه در اين صورت  شرمنده :اشتباه: 
متشكرم ...

----------


## sara1368

اخرین سوالم از شما..
من دانشجوی ترم 4 کامپیوترم و نسبت به هم ترمی هام که فقط منتظر هستن که از دانشگاه چیزی یاد بگیرن که عمرا یاد نمیگیرن کمی جلوترم چون خودم سراغ پیدا کردن سوالام میرم و سعی میکنم چیزاییرو که میدونم از دانشگاه یاد نمیگیرم مثل برنامه نویسی یا شبکه..کلا هر چیزی که به ذهنم بیاد سعی میکنم دنبالش باشم اما بعضی وقتا واقعا کم میارم و با خوندن کتاب یا سرچ کردن نمیتونم به جوابم برسم که این منو خیلی ناامید و اذیت میکنه..
حالا تابستونه و من وقت بیشتری دارم اما نمیدونم اگه کلاس برم بهتره؟یا اصلا چه کلاسی؟(من سی شارپ رو دوست دارم ویه برنامه های کوچیکی از سی شارپ نوشتم خودم هم با کتاب sqlیه مقدار پیش رفتم و تقریبا دستورای کاربردی و اصلیش رو میدونم ودوره کلاس .net frameworkرو هم گذروندم)
از طرفی دلم میخواد از الان جایی شروع به کار کنم که اخر فارغ التحصیلی نگن کار بلد نیست و سابقه نداره و ...
و مشکل بعدی اینکه من نمیدونم کجا باید شروع به کار کنم و در چه زمینه ای؟(اصلا حقوق مهم نیست  اما میخوام سابقه کاری داشته باشم و تجربه پیدا منم)
خیلی گیج شدم  :ناراحت: شاید در روز 20 بار کتابهایی رو که میخوام بخونم رو عوض میکنم (مثلا موقع خوندن کتابado ذهنم میره سراغ sqlودوباره برعکس...
نمیدونم چه کاری درسته؟همش نگرانم که از همه عقب ترم یا یه حسی شبیه این.... :افسرده: 
ممنون که همه سوالات رو با حوصله جواب میدین!!
انشالله موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Asad.Safari

جناب موسوی ,

من یکم در اون بحث ماهی و ماهیگیری تند روی کردم . البته یکم به اون بخش "مدیریت پروژه" حساسیت پیدا کردم (بدلیل نبود مدیر مناسب) و انگار شما هم ناراحت شدید . 

اگر از بنده به خاطر اون جریان ناراحت شده اید , در صندلی داغ  از حضرت عالی پوزش می طلبم . 

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام خیلی خوشحالم از اینکه تونستم یه جایی پیدا کنم که با خیال راحت (نه با ترس  از طولانی شدن پ.خ.) سوالات غیر مرتبط با برنامه نویسی رو از شما بپرسم و  از تجربیات طلایی تون استفاده کنم و عذر میخوام که دقیقه نود این تاپیک  پربار رو دیدم (همچنین ببخشید اگه سوالها  احتمالاً طولانی میشن):


سلام.
اختیار دارید قربان، این چه فرمایشیه. کسی ندونه فکر میکنه حالا من چی کاره هستم...




> شما چطور تونستید برنامه نویسی ویندوز رو (شاید یه  زمانی در گذشته) با مباحث Telco پیوند بدین؟


واقعیتش الان سالها از اون روزهای اوج من در زمینه مخابراتی میگذره و من به کل فیلد کاری ام رو تغییر دادم. در واقع ظهور شبکه های Packet Switching و VOIP تو ایران مصادف شد با خروج من از شرکت مربوطه و تغییر زمینه کاری ام. در نتیجه دیگه الان مدتهاست که تو کوران این پروتکل ها و چند و چونشون نیستم و اطلاعاتم در این زمینه همه قدیمی هستش. اون اواخر که اونجا بودیم، ما هم به این نتیجه رسیده بودیم که سیستم عامل بدی رو برای کارهای خودمون انتخاب کرده ایم. نوشتن درایورهای WDM برای کارتهایی که شرکت تولید میکرد و طبیعتا باید بر اساس NDIS کار میکرد (بدون داشتن منبعی برای انجام چنین کارهایی در ویندوز)، خودش یه کابوس بود. یادمه دوستم ساعتها معطل میشد که بهترین سایز بافر رو انتخاب کنه تا صدا Echo نداشته باشه و ارتباطش با لایه User Mode در حد بهینه باشه. همین اتفاق در کد من میفتاد، یعنی باید سایز مطلوب بافرها انتخاب میشد و ... به این شرایط، احمقی رو اضافه کنید که بلد نبود دو خط کد بنویسه و ادعاش گوش فلک رو پاره کرده بود. خلاصه کنم، اینقدر توی اون شرکت کارها به روشهای پیچیده و دشوار انجام میشید که "انجام دشوار کارها Norm اون شرکت شده بود"!!! اینقدر از این کارهای عجیب و غریب اونجا انجام دادم تا با زیر و بم خیلی از سیتسمهای مخابراتی (مثل ZTE، Huwaei، Siemens و ...) آشنا شدم، در عین حال فهمیدم ویندوز در لایه های پایینی چطور کار میکنه و ... خلاصه ترکیب این مباحث با سیستم عامل ویندوز، واقعا کار طاقت فرسا (و البته Challenging ای) بود. اون اواخر، بچه ها فهمیده بودن که اینطوری نباید ادامه داد و باید ابزارهای بهتری رو برای کار انتخاب کرد و تصمیم گرفته شد تا Linux وارد شرکت بشه...




> 2- بنظرتون بالا رفتن سن می تونه دلیلی برای تغییر رویکردها و اهداف باشه؟ مثلاً آدم باید بیشتر گرایش های مدیریتی داشته باشه تا برنامه نویسی! واقعیت اش قبلاً فکر می کردم هر قدمی به سمت مدیریت، من رو به فسیل شدن هدایت میکنه ولی الان می بینم نمی تونم با سرعت تکنولوژی حرکت کنم، فقط هم مساله حوصله نیست، واقعاً دیگه رویکردهای مدیریتی گریزناپذیر میشه؛ راستش نمی تونم دیدم رو نسبت به مدیران (حتی از نوع فنی) عوض کنم و از اینکه اونجا قرار بگیرم بشدت فراری هستم. (یه مقاله ای در باب مدیریت استراتژیک بنام  _فرق "مدیرفنی" با "مدیرفنی"_ دیدم که به این برداشتم بیشتر صحه گذاشت)؛ سوالم رو می تونم اینجوری هم بپرسم که میشه _پارادوکس "مدیریت"_ و_ "بروز و توانا بودن از لحاظ توسعه سیستم_" رو حل کرد یا نه اصلاً همچین چیزی صحت نداره؟


واقعیتش مدیریت هم مثل بقیه کارها، نیاز به تمرین و ممارست داره و هیچکسی از شکم مادرش مدیر متولد نشده. وقتی شما روی زمینه مدیریت Focus میکنید، در واقع دارید فرصت مطالعه در زمینه های فنی رو از خودتون میگیرید و نور رو جای دیگه ای میتابونید در نتیجه به بخش فنی کار نور کمتری میرسه. مدیریت منابع انسانی واقعا کار دشواری هستش و نمیشه اونو فنی قلمداد نکرد. (اگر قرار باشه درست انجام بشه)! وقتی مدیریت نیروها رو یاد بگیرید، میتونید از اونها برای بالا بردن دانش فنی خودتون در زمینه کاری که انجام میدید نیز استفاده کنید. در واقع توی یه محیط دوستانه (با حفظ تمامی روابط رسمی)، مدیر و Developer تواما شرایط پیشرفت همدیگه رو میتونن بوجود بیارن. البته، واقعیتش پیدا کردن چنین مدیران و Developer هایی دشواره (تازه اگر بشه اسم خیلیهاشون رو Developer یا مدیر گذاشت). گفتن یه عبارت ساده به یه Developer میتونه مشکلات چند ماهه یه شرکت رو رفع کنه. فقط باید Developer ها مثل موم تو دستتون باشن و با روحیات و خل و خوشون آشنا باشید. در مقابل یه حرکت نادرست ممکنه باعث بشه تا بهترین نیروی خودتون رو از دست بدید.




> 3- چرا تو ایران Open-Source رو برابر با ،  و  فرض می کنن؟ چیکار می تونیم بکنیم (حتی منِ نوعی، منظورم این نیست که فرهنگ عوض بشه!) تا حداقل پذیرش رو بین کارفرماها داشته باشن؟ چی بگیم تا مخشون رو کار بگیریم؟ بحث های فنی که معمولاً <> پذیرش و == پرت و پرت تحویل دادن و جمله "پس خبرتون می کنیم!"


برخی اوقات، برای تاثیر گذاری، شما نیازی به دادن اطلاعات فنی و ... ندارید. یه حرکت خیلی ساده ی رو در رو میتونه کارفرما رو مجاب کنه که شما بهترین کسی هستید که اونها میتونن باهاش قرارداد ببندن. من واقعیتش با چنین افرادیکه در برابر Open Source مقاومت کنن روبرو نشده ام. میتونم بپرسم اونها چه دلیلی برای رد چنین انتخابهایی میارن؟




> 4- بنظرتون آدمایی مثل من که تا حدودی (اگه یادتون نرفته باشه!) تو رسته متفاوتی کار کردیم، باید بیایم سمت برنامه نویسی های فراگیر مثل توسعه وب و بانک اطلاعاتی های درپیت؟ یعنی میشه؟ چون دیگه واقعاً داره عرصه واسمون تنگ تر میشه و درخواست ها متفاوت تر. یا بهتر می بینید با توجه به اینکه تخصص مون داره شدیداً وابسته به پروتکل های Packet-switching میشه، بریم تو دنیای بی سر و ته شبکه، روتیگ و سیسکو و آلکاتل و ... واسه کدوم بیشتر امید هست که پام لب گور نرسیده به یه جایی برسیم؟ یه زمانی بود که همه چیز فقط سوئیچ ها، کافو، پست، PSTN و ... بود ولی الان همه چی میره سمت سافت سوئیچ، مدیا گیت وی، NGN و امثالهم؛ واقعیت اش فکر می کنم از اینجا مانده و از اونجا رانده دارم میشم، میخوام ببینم الان چه کاری برای من شبیه یاد گرفتن راه رفتن کبک نیست؟


بنظرم به کارتون با قوت ادامه بدید. تغییر فیلد کاری واقعا دشواره و به معنای این هستش که شما کلیه تجربیاتتون در زمینه علوم مخابراتی رو به یکباره نادیده بگیرید و برید بقول خودتون سراغ بانکهای اطلاعاتی در پیت.  :لبخند:  (البته بنظر من این یه توهم هستش که مخابراتی ها بهش دست پیدا کردن... درسته کارهای مخابراتی و بودن در این عرصه Hi-Tech از دست همه بر نمیاد، اما این به این معنا نیستش که برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی و ... در پیت هستن و ... آیا Mainframe 118 استان تهران رو دیده اید؟ واقعا فکر میکنید درست کردن یه بانک اطلاعاتی در اون حد، کار در پیتی هستش؟ تکرار میکنم، ممکنه Hi-Tech نباشه، اما دیگه اسم در پیت هم نمیشه روش گذاشت). تازه تو همون کارهای مخابراتی هم، افرادی داریم که به اندازه xxx دانش ندارن و افرادی داریم که به تنهایی قادرن هر کاری رو انجام بدن. 




> 5- در مورد *Azure* دوستان سوال کردن، قرار بود یکمی در مورد کمک به التیام این حس پارانویایی بنده در این مبحث (*پردازش ابری : توطئه تغییر آینده؟*) کمک کنید، چی شد؟


من نگفتم این حس شما رو از بین خواهم برد، بلکه شاید اونو تشدید هم کنم. در اوین فرصت در اون بخش شرکت میکنم....




> 6- بنده علاوه بر آگاهی از بار فنی و دانش به روز شما (و طبعاً غبطه یا حسادت نمی دونم!) همیشه شما رو بعنوان یه مسیر دهنده و راهنمای کاری هم می بینم،


شما لطف دارید. من واقعا سزاوار اینهمه تعریف و تمجید نیستم.




> نظرتون چیه که من خیلی از پست هام معمولاً دیده نمیشن؟ آیا همه فکر می کنن که من دارم مزخرف میگم؟ البته وقتی حل مشکلات جزئی یا آموزش های پراکنده هست نه، ولی جتی تو بحث های حاشیه ای و سوالات معمولی (نه زیاد فنی) هم پست های من رو همه می پرن فکر میکنم! میدونم خیلی شخصی شد ولی شاید بتونم نحوه سوال پرسیدنم رو تصحیح کنم! نمونه اش همین اواخر تو *بحث دربارۀ گفتگوی فنی شماره یک (اصول و قواعد کد نویسی)* من دوتا (*49* و *50*) سوال پرسیدم، انگار وجود خارجی ندارن! اکثراً همینطوری هست، منظورم به شما نیست، از قبلاً ها همینطور بوده (*1* و *2* و *3* و* ...*)!!!


راستش رو بگم؟ من اکثر پستهای شما رو میبینم. Avatar ای که انتخاب کرده اید برام معنا داره و نشون میده از دست افراد بی مغز افرادتون دل زده شده اید. سر و کله زدن با .... بگذریم. یکی از پستهای اخیرتون در بخش گفتگو با مسئولین اونقدر منو خندوند که حد نداشت. حرف دل منو با زبانی بسیار شیوا بیان کردید.... بنابراین اینطور نیست که دیگران پستهای شما رو نبینن و ... اما در مورد تاپیک بحث و گفتگوی فنی شماره یک، اوضاع متفاوته.

واقعیت اینه که قرار بود کسی در این بخش به سوالات پاسخ نده و آقای عسگری در Interval هایی سوالات مطرح شده بچه ها رو از میهمانان برنامه بپرسن. اما خوب، اینم مثل خیلی از کارهای دیگه، بخاطر یه اشتباه من که اونم جا انداختن کلمه virtual در یکی از sample هایی بود که زده بودم، به یکباره تاپیک از اون حالت اولیه خارج شد و بچه ها شروع به پاسخ دادن در اون کردن. اگر دقت کنید، من خودم به هیچ یک از سوالات مطرح شده در اون تاپیک پاسخ نداده ام و فقط به اون دو سوالی که آقای عسگری در گفتگو مطرح کردن، پاسخ دادم. طبیعتا گفتگو هنوز تموم نشده و این به این معنا هستش که آقای عسگری سوالات بچه ها رو در انتهای گفتگو و قبل از بستن تاپیک از میهمانان خواهند پرسید و در اونجا من به سوالات شما پاسخ خواهم داد.

در واقع من میخواستم تاپیک سوالات جنبی فنی پیدا نکنه تا خوندن گفتگوی اصلی، همه سوالات رو پاسخ بده و دیگه نیازی به Attach کردن این دو تاپیک به همدیگه برای خواننده های بعدی نباشه. سوالات بسیار خوبی در اون تاپیک مطرح شده که اگر خدا بخواد، قبل از اتمام گفتگوی مزبور به اونها پاسخ خواهم داد.

بنابراین سوالات شما کاملا وجود خارجی دارن و من به شخصه برای سوالات خوب و خوب مطرح کردن یه سوال خوب، ارزش قائلم...




> 7- ببخشید اینو میگم، امیدوارم حمل بر تعریف بذارید : من فکر می کنم از وقتی مدیر اونهمه بخش شدین، خیلی با حوصله تر و خوش اخلاق تر شدین، یا اگه بخوام بهتر بگم بیشتر ما ها رو تحمل میکنید، درسته؟ البته می بخشید ها!


کاملا درسته، چون راستش فکر میکنم الان حرفم بیشتر میتونه روی دوستان تاثیر بذاره و حقیقتا مراقب هستم که چی میگم و چطور میگم. البته امیدوار بودم که تاثیر صحبتهای فنی ام روی بچه ها، اونموقعی هم که یک پست داشتم به همین میزان بودش، اما دریغ که اینطور نبود و تو همون چند پست اولم در این سایت، یه جنجالی سر Thread ها راه افتاد که...

میدونید، من برخی اوقات واقعا از بچه ها تعجب میکنم. اینو قبلا به یکی دیگه از دوستان گفته بودم.... من مثلا میام وجب وجب اطلاعات فنی در یک تاپیک میدم و کسی تحویل نمیگیره، بعدش میام خودم رو معرفی میکنم و 30 نفر تشکر میکنن!!!!!! خداییش چیزهای پیچیده ای من تو این سایت دیدم و میبینم، که هنوز که هنوزه سر در نمیارم.  :لبخند: 




> امیدوارم اولاً این پست من نامرئی نباشه و ثانیاً سرتون رو درد نیاورده  باشم، بازم ببخشید


دیدید، نه این پست، نه هیچکدوم از پستهای دیگه اتون نامریی نبود. راستی، نمیخواهید برای شماره بعدی مجله مطلب جدیدی ارائه کنید؟

----------


## FastCode

> بعدش میام خودم رو معرفی میکنم و 30 نفر تشکر میکنن!


فکر میکنم علتش این باشه که شما اطلاعات محرمانه خیلی زیادی دارید که به علت مسائل حقوقی‌ای که دارید نمیتونید راجه بهش صحبت کنید و وقتی یک مقدار از فعالیتهاتون میگید و بقیه رو یک مقدار با خودتون آشنا میکنید این اتفاق می‌افته.
یاد Jon Skeet افتادم که توی یه کامنت یه لینک به پروفایلش توی یه سایت خانوادگی(قالب مشابه stackoverflow داشت ولی اسمش یادم نیست) داده بود و کلی رأی آورده بود.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

*"تبارک الله احسن الخالقین"
*
عرض سلام و خسته نباشید به حاج مهدی
آرزوی موفقیت های روز افزون کمترین دعای من برای شما

در پناه حق/

----------


## Dr.Bronx

دوستان عزیز با اینکه اصلا علاقه ای به این کار ندارم ؛
اما با توجه به مشغله جناب آقای موسوی و تعداد بسیار زیاد سوالات امکان ادامه این تاپیک بیش از این وجود ندارد .

خواهشندم جناب موسوی به سوالات باقیمانده پاسخ بفرمایند و از بازدیدکنندگان محترم هم تقاضا دارم که دیگه سوالات خودشون رو مطرح نفرمایند .

*از همینجا از طرف خودم و جامعه برنامه نویس از شما ، جناب آقای موسوی به جهت شرکت در این صندلی داغ تشکر میکنم و آرزوی موفقیت روزافزون رو برای شما و خانواده محترمتون دارم .*

موفق و پیروز باشید ./

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> 1.فرموده بودین که Pdf های زیادی رو مطالعه می کنید .. روی سیستم این کار رو می کنید؟ یا رو ی لب تاپ یا دستگاه دیگه ای؟


برخی از PDF ها رو نسخه Hard Copy اش رو (کتاب) تهیه میکنم و مطالعه میکنم (از سایت Bookpool میگرفتم که گاهی تا 60% تخفیف داشت، اما متاسفانه به یکباره جمع شد) و گاهی بله، روی Desktop Computer ام...




> 2.جناب موسوی آیا گروه های خبری مثه It Teach republic سراغ دارین برای اخبار آموزشی ؟ از اینکه به سوالام جواب دادین بی نهایت تشکر می کنم .


راستش من سایتهای آموزشی، یا هر آنچه که در زمینه آموزش باشه (منظورم Training هستش) رو دنبال نمیکنم. از این گروه خبری ای هم که نام بردید، بی اطلاعم.




> با سلامسوال من اينه كه از كجا شروع كنم به ياد كيري و اصلا" چطور شروع كنم ...؟ از آناليز ديتابيس يا از  PowerBuilder ؟ اصلاً oracle را از كجا شروع كنم ؟ اصلاً هيچ بكگراندي ازش ندارم ؟ البته شايد جاي اين حرف ها اينجا نباشه ..كه در اين صورت  شرمنده متشكرم ...




سلام.
راستش شرایطی که توصیف کردید (ببخشید بیپرده صحبت میکنم) اندکی ترسناکه. به بیان دیگه، شما دارید خودتون رو در موقعیتی قرار میدید که فردا باید پاسخگوی مدیران مربوطه باشید در حالیکه دانش فنی در اون زمینه ندارید. بنظر من قبل از قبول هرگونه مسئولیت، ابتدا خودتون رو برای مواجهه به شرایطی که قبول اون مسئولیت در پی داره، آماده کنید.

چیزی که شما ازش یاد کردید بهش میگن Brownfield Development، یعنی نرم افزاری دارید که رها شده و میخواهید با دست بردن در بخشهای از اون، این نرم افزار رو تغییر بدید یا توانایی های جدیدی بهش اضافه کنید. خود اینکار، اصول و قواعدی داره، اینکه از کجا شروع کنیم، چطور شروع کنیم و چیکار کنیم (در مواجهه با چنین شرایطی). 

از طرف دیگه، شما با Oracle آشنا نیستید و حقیقتا نمیدونم در آنالیز بانک اطلاعاتی چقدر مهارت دارید. هر کدوم از این مسائل به خودی خود میتونه در آینده براتون مشکلات جدی در پی داشته باشه، مگر اینکه شرایط رو قبل از قبول هرگونه مسئولیتی کاملا واضح و شفاف برای رئیستون توضیح بدید و انتظاراتش رو پایین بیارید. اگر من بودم، چنین کاری نمیکردم...

اما اینکه این نرم افزار رو چطوری آنالیز کنید، روشهای خاص خودش رو داره. حتی خوندن کد روش داره، در واقع ابتدا پیدا کردن کلیات، بعد بخشهای مدیریتی کنترل کننده و الی آخر که در مورد هر کدوم از اینها، کتابهای فراوانی نوشته شده.

من واقعیتش نمیتونم بهتون پاسخ صریحی بدم چون میترسم هر پاسخی که بدم در نهایت به ضرر شما تموم بشه. بنابراین فکر میکنم نپذیرفتن این تغییر در این شرایط، قابل قبول تر هستش.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> میتونم بپرسم اونها چه دلیلی برای رد چنین انتخابهایی میارن؟البته بنظر من این یه توهم هستش که مخابراتی ها بهش دست پیدا کردن... درسته کارهای مخابراتی و بودن در این عرصه Hi-Tech از دست همه بر نمیاد، اما این به این معنا نیستش که برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی و ... در پیت هستن و ... آیا Mainframe 118 استان تهران رو دیده اید؟ واقعا فکر میکنید درست کردن یه بانک اطلاعاتی در اون حد، کار در پیتی هستش؟ تکرار میکنم، ممکنه Hi-Tech نباشه، اما دیگه اسم در پیت هم نمیشه روش گذاشت). تازه تو همون کارهای مخابراتی هم، افرادی داریم که به اندازه xxx دانش ندارن و افرادی داریم که به تنهایی قادرن هر کاری رو انجام بدن.واقعیت اینه که قرار بود کسی در این بخش به سوالات پاسخ نده و آقای عسگری در Interval هایی سوالات مطرح شده بچه ها رو از میهمانان برنامه بپرسن.راستی، نمیخواهید برای شماره بعدی مجله مطلب جدیدی ارائه کنید؟



وقتی بویی از باز متن بودن میبرن (که البته _Copyleft_ مارو ملزم میکنه والّا عمراً بفهمن!) دیگه لازم نمیدونن دلیل بیارن؛ میگن خوب اگه Open Source هست، دیگه چرا به شما پول میدیم؟ ما هم که تو جواب کم نمیاریم، میگیم خوب اگه قرار بود هر ... قمری _OpenSER_ یا _OpenSIPS_ واستون راه اندازی کنه که میدادین عمه تون سیستم رو راه مینداخت و به این ترتیب مذاکرات به اتمام میرسه!نه آقا، اتفاقاً برعکس؛ بنده با اوراکل/MySQL/SQL-Server و ... فقط در حد استفاده از جداول/ترنزکشن ها/سکوئنس ها و SP هاشون کار کردم و _یکمی که اوضاع خیت میشه_، سریع میفهمم که این کاره نیستم و 100 سال هم تلاش کنم، از من coordinator، DBA، مشاور و ...در نمیاد، _در پیت_ از این باب بود؛ یه استعداد و پیش زمینه ای در این مباحث لازمه که امثال من نداریمش متاسفانه و آخرش میشه همون که گفتم! اتفاقاً اون مورد DC که فرمودید تازگی ها - فکر کنم تو مرکز استقلال - دیدم و چنان کفم برید که این چنین نا امیدی ای به سراغم اومد ...خوب من هم همون بخش اساتید منظورم بود، اونجا میگم به هیچکدوم از سوالات بنده، نپرداختن که حالا با اطلاع از اینکه چی تو فکر شما میگذره مجاب شدم، ممنون.چرا اتفاقاً خیلی هم میخوام، ولی مشتریهای مطالب بنده تو این فروم نیستند، بعلت نا آشنایی دوستان با مباحث اولیه بیشتر باعث دلزدگی شون میشه تا علاقمند شدن؛ کاش ایده ای داشتم که میشد در عین ارتباط با برنامه نویسی و قد دادن سواد من، نیاز زیادی هم به اطلاعات مخابراتی نداشت؛ نمیدونم مثلاً AGI Developement یا AMI و یا مباحث Dial-plan های سفارشی و ... که نمیدونم طرفدار دارن یا نه! تو شماره سوم که خیلی ها گفتن اینجا جاش نیست، اینها به شبکه مربوطه و ...
*آف تاپیک بند 4! : خداییش یادتون هست تو اون بحث راجع به مقالات کاربر Saeed_m_farid یا وقتی نظرم رو در مورد اولین مقاله تون عرض کردم، میخواستین با چماق منُ ناکار کنید، اول یکم بهم برخورد ولی بعداً خیلی خوشم اومد!*  




> ... از بازدیدکنندگان محترم هم تقاضا دارم که دیگه سوالات خودشون رو مطرح نفرمایند


راستش با اینکه از این آواتار _وین دیزل_ شما می ترسم، ولی خوب شما گفتین _سوال نپرس_، نگفتین که جواب سوالات میهمان محترم رو نده، باور کنید اگه پاسخ نمی دادم یه بی احترامی بود، منم که حساس!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

@Hosna.Soft : واقعاً باید ببخشید، خوب من از خواننده ها، فقط شجریان رو میشناسم! نمیدونستم این آواتار تصویر آقای Chris Daughtry هست، تبریک میگم که فرد مورد علاقه تون دوازدهمین مرد خوشتیپ هالیوود در اومده؛ ولی حق میدین که تو این عکس شبیه وین دیزله؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> اخرین سوالم از شما.. حالا تابستونه و من وقت بیشتری دارم اما نمیدونم اگه کلاس برم بهتره؟یا اصلا چه کلاسی؟(من سی شارپ رو دوست دارم ویه برنامه های کوچیکی از سی شارپ نوشتم خودم هم با کتاب sqlیه مقدار پیش رفتم و تقریبا دستورای کاربردی و اصلیش رو میدونم ودوره کلاس .net frameworkرو هم گذروندم) از طرفی دلم میخواد از الان جایی شروع به کار کنم که اخر فارغ التحصیلی نگن  کار بلد نیست و سابقه نداره و ... و مشکل بعدی اینکه من نمیدونم کجا باید شروع به کار کنم و در چه زمینه ای؟(اصلا حقوق مهم نیست  اما میخوام سابقه کاری داشته باشم و تجربه پیدا منم) خیلی گیج شدم شاید در روز 20 بار کتابهایی رو که میخوام بخونم رو عوض میکنم (مثلا موقع خوندن کتابado ذهنم میره سراغ sqlودوباره برعکس... نمیدونم چه کاری درسته؟همش نگرانم که از همه عقب ترم یا یه حسی شبیه این.... ممنون که همه سوالات رو با حوصله جواب میدین!! انشالله موفق و پیروز باشید.


خوب. یه قلم و کاغذ سفید بردارید و روش آنچه رو که مایلید در آینده بهش برسید بنویسید. فقط نکات مهم رو بنویسید. دوست دارم برنامه نویس باشم، بزبان فلان، توی فلان شرکت، با فلان حقوق و ... 

بعد مراحل رسیدن به اون نقطه رو روی کاغذ دیگه ای بنویسید، مثلا اولا باید یاد بگیرم سیستم عامل چطور کار میکنه. بعدش به فلان زبان برنامه نویسی مسلط بشم. بعدش و ....

در واقع Check List ای درست میکنید که بر اساس اون، گام به گام پیش خواهید رفت و میدونید، اگر گام بعدی رو بردارید، چند ماه دیگه، تو فلان نقطه هستید و میتونید گام بعدی رو بردارید و پیش برید.

بعد اون کاغذ رو به دیوار اتاقتون بچسبونید و با کشیدن یه دایره قرمز دور اولین مرحله، فقط تمام تمرکز اتون رو روی اون مرحله قرار بدید. تا وقتی اون مرحله رو سپری نکرده اید، بخودتون اجازه ندید که وارد مرحله دیگه ای بشید...

اینطوری، با داشتن برنامه، احتمالا در سررسید مورد نظر به هدفتون میرسید. اما بدون برنامه، قطعا به جایی نخواهید رسید و همواره دلشوره دارید که فلان چیز رو پس چیکار کنم، فلانی فلان جا رسید و ... ایده های بزرگ در سر داشته باشید، اما گام به گام به اون ایده ها نزدیک بشید. هیچ چیزی یک شبه حاصل نمیشه.




> جناب موسوی , من یکم در اون بحث ماهی و ماهیگیری تند روی کردم . البته یکم به اون بخش "مدیریت پروژه" حساسیت پیدا کردم (بدلیل نبود مدیر مناسب) و انگار شما هم ناراحت شدید . اگر از بنده به خاطر اون جریان ناراحت شده اید , در صندلی داغ  از حضرت عالی پوزش می طلبم . موفق باشید


سلام عرض شد قربان.
حقیقتش خیلی ناراحت شدم، بیشتر به این دلیل که دیدم در مورد نوشته های Ambler اون حرفو زدید (مطالب به درد نخور) در صورتیکه شک ندارم ایشون رو میشناسید و از نظر فنی قبولش دارید. من حقیقتش فرصت اینو ندارم که بخوام مدام مقاله بنویسم و ... حتی توی وبلاگم هر چند ماه یکبار یه مطلب میذارم، چون واقعا نمیرسم که بخوام در مورد هر چیزی بنویسم (بخصوص که من در مورد مقالاتی که خودم می نویسم بشدت وسواس دارم و نوشتن برخی از اونها گاها 2 ماه طول میکشه). کوتاهی هم از شما نبودش... من بعدا پستهای اون بخش رو خوندم و متوجه برخی موضوعات شدم که خوب، اینجا جای مناسبی برای توضیح اون مطالب نیست.

در هر حال، من قصدم این نبود که لینک به مقالات به درد نخور رو در اون بخش بذارم، اما این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرید که بسیاری از افراد، تازه در ابتدای این کار هستن و طبیعتا به مقالاتی در اون سطح هم نیاز هست. اگر همه چیز در مورد Agile، Lean و ... در سطح عالی ذکر بشه، پس دیگه کسی که در ابتدای کار هستش از کجا باید شروع کنه؟ در هر حال، من حرف شما رو قبول دارم که باید جای ماهی گرفتن ماهیگیری یاد داد، اما هنوز هم بر این گمانم که گذاشتن چنین لینکهایی به چنین مطالبی میتونه برای بسیاری از افراد مفید باشه....




> فکر میکنم علتش این باشه که شما اطلاعات محرمانه خیلی زیادی دارید که به علت مسائل حقوقی‌ای که دارید نمیتونید راجه بهش صحبت کنید و وقتی یک مقدار از فعالیتهاتون میگید و بقیه رو یک مقدار با خودتون آشنا میکنید این اتفاق می‌افته.
> یاد Jon Skeet افتادم که توی یه کامنت یه لینک به پروفایلش توی یه سایت خانوادگی(قالب مشابه stackoverflow داشت ولی اسمش یادم نیست) داده بود و کلی رأی آورده بود.


ترجیح میدم در این مورد توضیحی ندم...  :لبخند: 




> "تبارک الله احسن الخالقین" عرض سلام و خسته نباشید به حاج مهدی آرزوی موفقیت های روز افزون کمترین دعای من برای شما در پناه حق/


سلام.
شما هم خسته نباشید. ممنونم.  :لبخند: 




> آف تاپیک بند 4! : خداییش یادتون هست تو اون بحث راجع به مقالات کاربر Saeed_m_farid یا وقتی نظرم رو در مورد اولین مقاله تون عرض کردم، میخواستین با چماق منُ ناکار کنید، اول یکم بهم برخورد ولی بعداً خیلی خوشم اومد!


بله. یادمه.  :لبخند:  من فقط تلاشم رو میکردم که یا مجاب بشم، یا مجاب کنم. الان هم باز مطالب مربوطه در مورد Window Procedure رو خیلی سریع و گذرا خوندم. بازم نظرم همونه و تفاوتی نکرده. در هر حال، خوشحال میشم مطلب جدیدی از شما در شماره بعدی ببینم. مطالب در این حوزه عموما (شاید بهتره بگم تقریبا هرگز) جایی بیان نمیشه و به همین دلیل یکی از بخشهای ناشناخته هستش و طبیعیه که Developer های کمی رو جذب کنه. (منظورم در ایران هستش).

برای همگی آرزوی سلامتی، شادکامی و موفقیت می کنم. از Hosna.Soft که منو برای این شماره از صندلی داغ انتخاب کردن نیز، سپاسگذارم.

بدرود.

----------

